# ISIS Colchester........Part 18



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies.... 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

have i done it


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

bookmarking


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh my bl;oody god i done it.....


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks ,im so sad    well im off now for food and a weee.thanks .N.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladyb14 said:


> good luck on your treatment minxy!


thanks hun 

good luck to you too 

N x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

ans yes good luck hunny.  (minxy)


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Shelley~ Nope just the one little Pumpkin  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WELL DONE SHELLEY! Thank goodness you were first! It will be me soon! Sad or what! 

Congrats Sam for the one lovely little baby. It makes me want to go for a scan now.

This is short and sweet as I am just off for my tea, speak to you all later xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well had my scan and all is well. EC will be on tuesday though. They took blood and said they wanted to discuss it with giddon. I have 14 follies but this time the largets was 16.9mm. A couple have shrunk a litttle   Anyway they gave me a schedule for having ec on sunday, would have been at 9am but now we wait til tuesday. 

No worries though as i will now be coming to the meet!!!

Julia-  am i still ok for a lift hun

Loui - will call round yours in the orning with my money   sorry its so late.

Em  -will you be taking any redbush to the meet   

Dinner ready, back later

Love Cleo

p.s Sam lovely to meet you tday, so happy its all good for you!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

bit of news from me....all my egg share tests were Ok!! 

Now we just have to wait to be matched and for the recipient to get in synch...

Sam - congrats on the baby....bet it was lovely to see it on the scan

Cleo - glad the scan went well and that you are now still able to go to the meet


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Debs - Great news on the egg share tests!

Sam - Congratulations on seeing baby - that must have been wonderful for you - you can relax now

Cleo - Glad scan went well - looking forward to seeing you now.

Update on SPOT - Its getting bigger and theres another one coming up on the other side   

Has anyone heard or tried progesterone cream on here?

Lisa


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Cleo, sorry you can't go ahead on Sunday, but great news you will be at the meet       . No problems for the lift, glad you can come. 

Lisa, perhaps you can join the two spots up with lipliner and turn them into a great big smile - I am sure nobody will notice! You might not get past the guardroom if you don't resemble your ID photo though    

Debs, fantastic news  . I bet you are relieved. Did they say how long matching usually takes?

Hope everyone is having a nice day. I have got a funeral to go to tomorrow, my aunt's mother, but I am feeling so tired so may give it a miss if I can as it is a 200 mile round trip.

Hope everyone is okay.

Love Julia xxxx

PS: I got Gordon to buy me some preg tests tonight, feeling a bit worried today so going to do one in the morning. And have been in touch with a private scanning unit, Babybond in Great Baddow, so might go there some time next week.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ Glad all is well, sorry you have to wait till teu   But selfishly glad u get to come to the meet now   

Julia~ Ah bless you hunny.... sure that peestick will be nice and dark by now   Good for you on the scan too hunny... if it puts ur mind at rest then it's sooooo worth it, and hey it's a few more pics for the family album   

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of good news on here tonight!

Cleo - I'm glad that you can come to the Meet now - yeh! I'm out after 9.45 tomorrow morning so I may not see you. If I don't see you at the Meet!

SamMoon - fab news about your embie. What have you called it?

PiePig - great that you are going to be an egg-sharer! Excellent!

Update about the Meet: there are ROADWORKS that may catch you out when you are just a minute from the Barracks!

For any of you coming from Southway or Magdalen Road onto Mersey Road then on to Berechurch Road onto Circular Road South there are ROADWORKS on the B1025 [Mersea Road] Colchester southbound between Lucas Road and Berechurch Road. This means that you cannot get up to Berechurch Road to get onto Circular Road South.

Instead I advise you to all to come from Malden Road onto St Helena Road onto Butt Road onto Circular Road West to get onto Marne Road onto camp, (Google maps show Circular Road West to be one way but it is not now). I hope this helps everyone! I don't want anyone to get into a panic just before they arrive.

loui xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~ Embie is called Pumpkin   Thanks for all the info on the meet.... i'm so sorry and very   but i still haven't sent ur £5.... i'm terrible i know and wondered if it would be o.k to give it to you on sunday


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - fab news hun!!! Hopefully it won't t ake long to get matched and you'll be well away!!!

Lisa -    i am so sorry to hear about your spot(s), what bad timing.  I'd burst them hun, can't beat sqeezing a pusy spot      

loui - def won't be b4 9.45   so will post it hun


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Spangle - Hope the break does you good.

Shelley - I know how you feel about wanting to be first on the thread.  I think I managed it once and I was thrilled.  How sad we are!

Cleo - In case I am not on here again, then good luck for EC.

Debs - Glad your tests were all OK.

Julia - Be careful with doing pregnancy tests at this stage.  I think they are just a waste of money at your stage as you will definitely get a positive but may end up making the mistake I did and worry yourself silly simply because you don't think the line looks as dark as you think it should.  The amount of time I spent holding up and comparing pregnancy tests is embarrasing.

Have a good time at the meet.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia - no idea how long the matching will take!!  just have to sit and wait for the magic phonecall!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all. Looks like the phantom bubble blower has been out again this morning  

Two days to our meet - woohoo! 

Have a nice day everyone.

J xxx

PS: If anyone does not want to change their bubbles please say - I would not want to ruin your bubble count!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julai -        thankyou. will return the favour if you want but need to do it when i have more time.

Forgot to mention, ISIS said they have a new rule now and partners aren't allowed to go into ec with you now      we both protested but they said that they have had alot of men passout and then people have to deal with them when they should be dealing with the woman. Dh and i are going to complain as he was fine last time and i think i will be a mess if he isn't in ther....i need him next to me.

Anyone else have a severe lack of appetite during stimming?? I'm forcing down some cereal but would rather leave it, only eating for my follies


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ Thats terrible hunny!!! Good on you for making a complaint   How stipid!!! As for the appetite thing, i think it's down to being so bloated and uncomfortable already   It should go after E/C.... i remember feeling very empty a couple of days after   Really hope ISIS take note of ur comlpaint hunny, i don't think i'd of got through it without tone there  

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't believe ISIS are changing their policy like that. I gather there are a few clinics that have such a policy but as has been mentioned before, we're paying for a service so they could accomodate the odd fainting fit. I know I can't remember a lot about EC either time but I do know that having dh there made me more relaxed which can only be a good thing. 

Julia - I'm fine to change bubbles any time. I'll try to blow you some so you're not too far behind.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just done a post and lost it    

Sorry guys, I can't do it all again  

Really looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday, can't wait to have a good old chin wag and catch up

Have a great weekend everyone,

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julai - took me a while hun but added some bubbles for ya!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Thats bad news with Isis changing its policy,   do you think they'll let Rich in with you?  I know i didn't feel so nervous having Steve with me.  By the way the spot exploded today   No looking at it on Sunday     

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday      


Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Feeling right off my food and the only thing i fancied was fish and chips (naughty i know) so dh went and got me some. It arrived, i had a few mouthfuls and couldn't face it    Just can't wait til tuesday as i've not been feeling right at all.

Loui - i tried to find your house and failed, so dh went tonight and posted it through your letterbox. I hope it was the right house!!

Lisa -     was it like a volcanoe?? Promise i won't stare and point at it


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies i have had a bit of a shock tonight looks like my luck is changing.do any of u listen to sgr radio,well they have been running a comp for the last week or so to win gym membership ,so i registerd and said the reason why i wanted to get fit was for all the treatment ,and they phoned me today but i was at work and i won i cant belive it me ,i won,     i never win anything omg .so if i was at home today i would have been on the radio om bloody god,       ,hi everyone        .cant belive isis have changed there rules dont think i like that idea,think i will have something to say bout that,greg had his reflexology today,he said it was ok and relaxing but cant see how it will help,well its tough ,its about time he put him self out and start taking this all seriously.really looking forward to seeing u all sunday,lots of love to u all.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - woo hoo. What a fab prize. Well done. 

Cleo - poor you. I think it's one of the side effects of the drugs. 

Lisa - glad the spot has errupted. Try some toothpaste to dry it up. Sounds mental but the supermodels do it so must be ok. You just have to remember to wipe it off before heading out in the morning  

Has anybody got the Golden Compass game? Dh got it for me for my birthday and it's way too addictive and I keep getting stuck.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Shelley - how lovely actually winning a competition!! What gym is it for hun? well done you!!

Cath - haven't got the game hun, i don't need something else to get addicted to, its bad enough with this site   

Loui - i hope you got  my money hun. So am i rigt in thinking i just need to bring my passport? Also is it ok if i bring my own tbags?? Its just i only drink redbush now.

Had my scan today and i have 14 eggs in total with about 9 of them being biggies  , lining is 9.7mm. EC is tuesday at 11am. Dr Boto is doing it, anyone had him before  DH now won't let me do a thing so i'm relaxing for th rest of the day while he does the housework. Oh and we asked again about dh coming in to ec and she said ask again on tuesday and he might be allowed as he has been in b4 and it wasn't a problem.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Great news on the scan!     sorry never had Dr Boto hope they let DH in with you,  isn't it nice being waited on........make the most of it  

Shelley - Congratulations on your win!  It must be a nice feeling  

Cath - Sorry havent got that game - Is it a nintendo DS one?  

Spot Update :  I have another one coming up!!!!!!!     Its official girls I LOOK LIKE A PIZZA     

Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Spot Update : I have another one coming up!!!!!!!    Its official girls I LOOK LIKE A PIZZA
> 
> Lisa x


I actually feel hungry now!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Afternoon everyone. Hope you are all okay (Emma, where are you? Not seen you on for a while).

pizzaface I mean Lisa, I am sure we won't even notice them  I shall avert my gaze and try not to stare  

Shelley, WELL DONE!!! It must be nice winning a prize like that, and you deserve it too. Will you carry on with the one you go to, or do you have to go to a different one?

Cleo, I will pick you up at 12.30 tomorrow if that is okay? Don't forget ID everyone - I am bound to forget - I once forgot my passport on a day trip to France - they let me on the boat but I was not allowed to get off at the other end - I spent the day travelling between the UK and France, waiting for all my friends to come back! 

I am officially a big fat cow now. Nothing fits so I am really depressed, but looking forward to spending some money on some new clothes soon (after the cakes tomorrow of course!)

See you all soon x x x x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there,

Sorry just a quicky because I'm going out in a minute (to a concert). Looking forward so much to our meeting tomorrow!!

Cathie - when should we meet? I'll text you too.

Cleo - Good luck tomorrow! Will be thinking of you. Lots of     for many fat juicy eggs meeting lovely swimmers  

Rachel - hope your sister's treatment goes as well as possible, I'm sure it'll help her a lot when you're there.

Sorry everyone else, have to rush !

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dear all,

I have pm'd those of you who are coming tomorrow with further directions to the Meet. There is 1 person I have missed off (I can't remeber who until I go home tommorow, so if it is you, please pm me and I will send out these details first thing tomorrow with my mobile number). Sorry 

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - 12.30 is fine hun. I hope you know where you are going as i am hopeless with directions   I Must remember passport!! I'm sure you don't look fat and even if you are you can wear a badge saying" i'm not fat, i'm pregnant!" Yeyyyyyyy!!! i on the other hand do look like sh*t but can blame the drugs  

loui - it all sounds so exciting hun!!! Can't wait to meet you.


The only thing i fancy tonight to eat is tomato soup so dh just gone to ge me some, he really is a sweetie   I am looking forward to the cakes though!!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Looks like I won't b coming tomorrow. Just had a text from Liz and she's not feeling very well and she was my lift. I don't think Emma is coming either    I hope I can make it to the next 1.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

On no!!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

JoJo- oh no. That's such a shame if you can't make it. Ditto Liz and Em.

Rivka - my phone died today so haven't been able to get texts. Shall I come to yours for 12.45? You'll have to remind me of the house no (by text) as I'm rubbish at the mo. 

Sam - I can meet you at ISIS at 12.35 if that's ok?

Cleo - fab news on the follies. I've not had Mr Boto but have heard good things about him. 

Julia - you're not fat you're pregnant so don't get fed up of it. 

Lisa - sorry there's another one. 

Loui - ta for the instructions. I need to find some ID soon as no luck so far!!!!!!!! It must be around here somewhere....... 

I forget - are we taking any food/soft drinks with us or is it all provided?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Shelley - Well done on the win.  I never win anything either (but guess I never enter anything so that may be why).

Quite amazed that the ISIS are no longer going to let partners in.  Are there really that many men who faint?  Can't believe it, it is not like they have to watch EXACTLY what is going on.  Having said that my dh didn't want to come in (said he would just feel useless) and that didn't bother me at all so I did it alone. Also when I had EC first time round partners weren't allowed in but that was understandable because EC was done under general anaesthetic.

Cleo - Sounds like all is looking good for you.

Well Amy perked up a bit towards the end of the week.  She has had a cold so I think that must have been what was making her so miserable.  Not surprised, it must be horrible for a baby to suffer the effects of a cold when they have no idea how to make things easier for themselves.

Have a nice time tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath/All - tea, coffee, OJ and cakes are provided, as are glasses if you want to bring your own soft drinks. Please bring your own t-bags too if you want special ones too!JoJo/Liz/Em - sorry you can't make it tomorrow 
Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Shelley - wow, that's a win! surely it'll make you motivated. I'm rubbish about the gym   so much impressed by your plan (I try to run or cycle a couple of times a week at the mo..)

Cathie - thanks!! I'll text you and e-mail you the address.

Sam2007 - glad Amy is feeling better! must be such a relief for you.

Cleo - glad you can make it tomorrow. And also GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!    

Liz / Em / Jo - pity you can't make it ...

Rivka x (got a diet book at Works today, but probably will delay starting the plan until after tomorrow's yummy cakes  )


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Cath~ Have pm'd you  

So sorry girls, i'm really not feeling very good tonight, feel so sick that i can't sleep   I don't think that i'm going to make tomorrow as if i don't get much sleep tonight then i'm gonna be a grumpy mare and if this sickness doesn't go away then i'm really not gonna be any fun at all   
I'm so so sorry and am gutted that i won't get to meet those of you that i haven't met already   
I'm not sure if cath will be online b4 the meet so if anyone has her number would you mind texting her for me to let her know? I wpild do it myself but i don't have her number.
Oncew again i'm so very sorry and i hope you all have a lovely time   I'm sure once these next few weeks have passed i'll feel a lot better and will hopefully be able to make it to the next meet    

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

 to those who can't make it.


Can't wait to see the rest of you!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sam - such a shame you can't make it. Hope you're feeling better soon.  

I nearly joined you on the not able to come list as i couldn't find my driving licence or passport. I have my dads ppt (   ) and my old one from before we got married and was going into meltdown but then found the licence under the desk   Still need the ppt as going to Paris in 2 weeks and although I could blag my way back in I don't think I could blag myself out.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me to say I got back safely from Wales last night and looking forward to this afternoon.  No time for personals as have to take the dog out and will see most of you later anyway but - Sam, Jo, Liz, Em - sorry you are no longer able to make the meet now - hope to see you all at the next one though.
Sam2007 - glad that Amy is getting better by the way too.
Also a big THANK YOU LOUI for organising this     - just got your pm'd instructions to the meet and it is obvious how much time you have put in to sorting this all out for us and it is really appreciated.

Also just got my schedule through in the post from the ISIS - whoopee   - now feels like it is finally happening again as has seemed a bit strange going on the pill!  E/C date is scheduled for 25 April if someone could add it to the list for me please? - only thing is though that the prescription seems to be wrong as they have put me down to have Cyclogest after EC and not Gestone which Gideon had said he would try when we saw him for our consultation so will have to call them on Monday to find out if it is an oversight or else why he has changed his mind.  They have also put me down to have daily Certrodide 0.25 mg injections once lead follicle is 14 mm - not heard of that before - Cleo is that what you said you were given to let the other follies catch up?

Anyway see you all later.... looking forward to those cakes too  ,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - no hun, i'm on orgalutran/ganirelix.  They mucked my scedule up too and put me down for drugs i wasn't on. i phoned them and asked them to write me another schedule

See ya laters


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - mr boto is my gynae!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Sooo lovely to see a lot of you this afternoon.   and   to those who couldn't make it and very big thanks to Loui for arranging everything. It was a really good venue for a meet and even though we had to bring ID it was really easy to get through reception and find the mess. Dh is looking forward to his eclair  

Debs - did everything go ok today? 

SamM - hope you felt better today and were able to catch up on a bit of sleep. 

Liz - ditto - hope you are feeling better. 

Dh called me as soon as I got in to say he was at our neighbours and did I want to join them. The cup of tea I was expecting was a bottle of wine so I won't get any choc made this evening   Will be nice to relax with dh for a few hours though.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks so much Loui so arranging this afternoons meet, it must of taken a lot of your time and it was so worth it. It was a lovely venue and the cakes were yummy   

It was so great to meet up with you all again, I seriously think that we need to meet up at breakfast time though so that we have enough time to fit it all in   by the next meet it will be lighter and hopefully warmer so I won't have the time constraints that I have during the winter.

Did we agree on 15th June for the next meet at Cleo's Simon is up for it too, lets hope the other guys are too, just promise them a dustbin full of beer and I'm sure they'll be well up for it too  

ok gotta go guys, i'm just about to dish up a bit of dinner  

lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello everyone, once again it was a lovely afternoon,and really nice to meet loui and rachel and thank u sooo much for organising today u put alot of effort into it,must admit it was nice having people running around after us,and sorry for all of u who could not make it,

em hunny we are all worried about u ,pls let us no ur ok hunny.  


and just to let u all no there will be no need to give u gregs number as he sat me down when i got in and he went through my diary and told me i was not aloud top book things from tuesday onwards as he has things planed eachday   he wont let on what but think he is making a big effort so i have had to rearange my diary and of all the weeks i had so much booked up but oh well,. sorry for the tears today feel very silly and really hope im not being jugded,but we honestly do love eachother but things have been very hard  hope u all understand,well have a lovely evening ladies.

lots of love and good luck to u all.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley, never ever apologise not being upset, its because you love each other so much that its so hard and so upsetting  

Woohoo that Greg is doing things with you for your birthday, I'm so pleased for you, take care hun, lots of Love xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for such a lovely afternoon it was great to see everyone it just went so quickly i agree with Tricksy we should have a breakfast meet really,  so sorry that some of you couldn't make it today - hope your all feeling better soon, we missed you!   

Loui - Thanks so much for organising the meet,  it was a lovely place for a meet and it was really nice to have everything done for us,

Shelley - It looks like Greg has it all in hand - hope you gets lots of lovely surprises   Don't worry about getting upset hun its better out than in.

Cath - With reflexology the next Weds pm i will have off is in 2 weeks time on the 2nd April - let me know if thats any good for you.

Steve is up for the next meet it would be really good to get the guys together.

Have a good week everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

It was great to meet many of you this afternoon, time went so quickly and I really enjoyed it. It was lovely to finally meet Loui and Rachel, and of course catch up with those of you I already met.

Loui - thanks so much to you and DH for organising the venue, it felt so comfortable, and the cakes were yummy (I definitely had too many  ).

Shelley - glad your birthday plans are looking up! Don't apologise, we all have our moments and that's what friends are for   BTW my birthday is a day before yours I think (Wed). Not having the day off, but DH and me ae going out in the evening  

SamOTM - hope you feel better soon

Liz - pity you couldn't make it.

Em - are you okay? we haven't heard from you in ages?

Cleo - thinking about you, good luck for your trigger at 11pm  

DH is up for the meet (especially after I mentioned BBQ and beers  )

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs, 

Did you copy the list before the last thread got closed off? I've got a copy of the one before last but not the last one. I need to update it and put Rivka's birthday on too!! 

Missed you today hun xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - really pleased Greg is doing bits off his own back. Don't worry about having a quick blub and of course we don't judge you. You're having a rough time at the moment and if we can be there for you that's good.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - yes i did copy the list but its on the other computer and i can't turf DH off.  will try and find it tomorrow


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

Loui, thank you so much for organising our meet today. As everyone has said, it was a lovely venue and it was great to meet you and your DH. Hopefully we will meet up a few more times before you have to move on  

Rachel, it was lovely to meet you today too. Sorry, I meant to ask how your sister was. I hope you had a lovely trip back home.

Cleo, I am feeling very optimistic about the next few weeks for you. I think a year off on maternity leave would do you the world of good! 

Shelley, woohoo, sounds like you are gonna have a fab birthday week. Don't apologise for a few tears. Hopefully we are all there to give you support. Keep us informed of what you get up to, I am sure you are gonna have fun. I love your new hairstyle too. Can't wait to see you again to see what the next style will be.  

Rivka, happy birthday for this week too. I hope you have a lovely day too.

Lisa, go for the Clomid! It is worth a try. Do you have any or will you have to see you GP?

Tricksy, it was lovely to see you today. I am very jealous of that lovely tan, you looked great. You have just got to make it last until the summer now  

Cath, thanks for getting the chocolate for me. Looks like the choc fountain will be out in force now! Thanks for the lift home too, that was really kind of you. Good luck on Thursday, not that you are going to need it!

Sorry some of you could not come today. I hope to catch up with you all at the next meet. 

Gordon has sorted my ticker out for me so I will try and put a more appropriate one up now. 

Have a nice evening everyone xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

well after our meet i went to a friends for dinner, which i actually ate. Feeling so much better today, think its meeting up with all you guys.

Julia - thank you so much for the list. Your DS is sooooooo gorgeous....i want one!!!!!! 

Shelley- don't apologise for the tears hun. Fertility is such a rollercoaster and tests us all. As tricksey says, it is because you love each other that it hurts. If you didn't care about each other you wouldn't be together.   Hopefully will see you soon for lunch hun, i text you the date.

Loui - thankyou so much for organising today. Everything was lovely. It was great to finally put a face to the name.

Piepig - i thought it was you who had had dealings with dr Boto, what's he like??

Only 30mins til trigger injection!!!!!!!!!


love to everyone else.
Love Cleo


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm so pleased that u all had a lovely time today   I'm really sorry I couldn't make it.  I hope Liz, Em and Sam are ok and feeling better.

I hope I can meet u all next time around.

Cleo good luck with the trigger injection hun.  I'm under Mr Boto, wasn't too happy with him at 1st but after another few meetings with him at Ipswich hospital, found him to b quite nice. 

Love Jo xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

jo jo 70 said:


> Cleo good luck with the trigger injection hun. I'm under Mr Boto, wasn't too happy with him at 1st but after another few meetings with him at Ipswich hospital, found him to b quite nice.


Hi hun,

can i ask why you weren't too pleased?? he is only doing my ec so hopefully it should be ok


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Cleo hun.

It was a comment he made when we 1st met him, and he told us that that IVF was our only option. I said that we couldn't afford IVF and he said that we would have to stop our holidays to Barbados and stop buying flash cars, We go to Dans mums in Spain on Ryanair and Dan drives a Vectra. Not what I call splashing out   I think I might have been a touch sensative, well u are when u've just been told IVF is the only option of having a baby. 

He is quite a nice bloke and I don't think u have anything to worry about. Good luck hun.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - sorry darling I can't find the list dunno where its gone  

Cleo - Hope the trigger went well.  Mr Boto is OK.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments about the Meet. I really enjoyed it too and it was great to meet everyone at last! Can't wait for the next one - especially if the men all come too (DH is up for it).

SamOTM - how are you feeling today?

Cleo - how did the trigger go last night? Drug-free day today - yey!

Shelley - I am so pleased that DH is organising some fab things for your birthday - it sounds like he is really making an effort  

Cath - your chocolates were yummy!

Loui


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just quickly hope i dont upset anyone by mentioning this but sunday the 15th of june is fathers day,so dont know what u all want to do?hope u all have a nice day.  

cleo,good luck for tomorrow hunny and thank u so much for ur text that was lovely ur stronger than u think and this is going to be a very good cycle for u hunny.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

My name is Little Mo, and I hear you are all really friendly - can I be your friend please please please please please A good friend called Lisa said I looked like Little Mo, so the name has now stuck!

Ha ha - it is Julia here! Shelley, probably one of the other Sundays later in June would be better for me, but I will fit in with everyone else.

Have a nice day everyone.

Love Julia Little Mo xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Mo             

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> My name is Little Mo, and I hear you are all really friendly - can I be your friend please please please please please A good friend called Lisa said I looked like Little Mo, so the name has now stuck!
> 
> Love Julia Little Mo xxxx


          Sooooo funny!!!

I agree perhaps another sunday would be best as i would normally see my dad.

Well the trigger injection was soooooo stressfull. DH brought it all upstairs as i wanted to to it in bed and go straight to sleep after. He tried to break the lid off the liquid vial and it shattered   I became slightly hysterical then. I took the other one and got al the liquid out the cap and showed him where to break the lid off and after a little more tension it finally came off. Then we couldn't get all the air out of the needle and kept drawing it up and flicking it out. At least i didn't have much time to fiddle getting the needle in my thigh as it was 11.01 by then so i whacked it in.  do i need to tell them it was a minute late??

Relaxing today, so going to watch Gavin and stacey. Will be bored no for a few weeks so you all need to post lots, please??

Love Cleo

PS turned up at my friends with my name badge on  she thought it was hystercal.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - no need to worry about being a minute late. Giddon said that EC can take place anywhere between 36 and 39 hours so you are absolutely fine. I was going to ask yesterday whether the vials for the trigger injection have been changed to make them more user-friendly - but obviously they have not. Poor you. You made me laugh with your name badge story!!!

Loui


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Cleo - sure you shouldn't worry about a minute late. I so feel for you, I remember I was in tears about the trigger because I was so stressed whether we were doing it right... The things we have to go through.

Little Mo -    and thanks about the good wishes   on my birthday we are planning to have a meal out in Banquet 1603 after work and then to a poetry evening in town. Does anybody know if Banquet 1603 needs booking in advance?? 

Cathie - have you spoken to ISIS baout a scan? And good luck for Thursday  

Liza - I was meaning to write yesterday but forgot (thanks Little Mo!) that I also thought you should go for clomid. Especially when you said it worked last time, and now you'll be getting heparin to make sure the pg stays in place. I am optimistic for you   The problem I mentioned to you about our clomid cycle (when we met in the loo  ) seems to be sorted last night  . Fingers crossed!

Hello everyone else,

Actually I was going on here especially to say something to CLEO - 

I dreamt about you last night! You found out you are having a baby girl with this cycle!!! This is weird, I never dreamt anything like that about any of us before... Sure it's a good sign!!!   

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

rivka said:


> Actually I was going on here especially to say something to CLEO -
> 
> I dreamt about you last night! You found out you are having a baby girl with this cycle!!! This is weird, I never dreamt anything like that about any of us before... Sure it's a good sign!!!
> 
> Rivka x


Ah hun,  , I sure hope so hun!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Cleo - sorry, I didn't want to make you  !! Oh  
Rivka xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - In a good way hun!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Perhaps Father's day wouldn't be a great day to meet then. ANy other suggestions?

Cleo - a minute doesn't sound significant.   that Rivka's dream is accurate. 

Rivka - haven't called yet as I'm having a mare of a day. My deliveries in Ipswich this morning have failed abysmally and I was really stressed about having to work in Felixstowe again. Thankfully things seem to have calmed down a bit. I'll probably try them tomorrow as I'm off and won't have much else to worry about.

Little Mo - welcome to the thread   

 everyone else.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

So sorry I could not make it yesterday but have been in bed since sat with aches, sickness and fever of 39.4 just couldn't get myself out. I'm so sorry for letting you down Jo I really didn't want to but also couldn't risk any of you catching this.

Cleo:
Hope ec went well and dh was aloud in with you. Hope you have lots of nice eggy's.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, having a ranting day again

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133422.0

John phoned this afternoon and we only got two straws frozen out of todays attempt, but apparantly we can go back for another attempt as they'll freeze up to 12 straws at no extra cost. dunno when we're gonna fit it in though as with it being easter neither of us can get any time off for a couple of weeks at least. am gonna phone them tomorrow to try and sort out a date.

Cleo - goodluck for EC tomorrow

Liz - hope you feel better soon

LittleMo- you confused me at first, but made me 

Love to all


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Liz - I hope your feeling better now   you were missed yesterday as was Faith, it'll be good to see you soon

Em - Where are you hun?? its horrid without you  

Debs - Fancy losing the list   what are you like   don't worry I've find the old one and sort it out xxx 

Cleo - oohhh I've got fingers, toes, legs, arms and eyes crossed for you tomorrrow, Rivka's dream is a bit freaky   lets see if she's right about the girl or if it'll be a boy!! 

Little Mo -     How are you feeling today? you looked so good yesrerday and so happy. I am really really pleased its all working out for you xxx

Lisa - How you doing hun? We should of sat next to each other yesterday as we didn't get much time to talk   we'll catch up soon properly for sure  

Shelley - Don't feel bad about getting upset, i have to confess that I had a little (well not so little) boo when I got home, we're trying to sort out when we can do our frozen cycle and getting cover for Simon is proving very difficult

Cath - thank you for your text today, just remembered that i havn't replied   sorry it came through while I was driving, its been a manic day,. similar to yours I think!! I'll text you in a mo  

Loui - I really do hope that when you move in the summer you do keep in touch, it sounds like an amazing journey that your starting and you have so many options you will without a doubt have your baby very soon  

Rivka - sorry I kept sitting with my back to you yesterday   it was so good to see you, glad we got a chance for a good old natter

Rachel - I feel really bad that I didn't ask about your sister   I'm so sorry, I have to confess that with everything going on I forgot, you drove all the way back from Wales as well didn't you   I hope that she's ok and you enjoyed spending the time with her 

who have I forgotten?? sorry   

Well I have literally just found out that we have got 4 days cover for Simon in May so I need to ring Isis tomorrow and speak to Fiona and see what I can sort out over the phone. Fingers crossed Fiona can help

Speak to you all again soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - Its Banquet 1408 the chinese, if your going during the week you won't need to book. Friday, Saturday and Sunday's you will need to book. Their number is 01206 211588

Have a yummy dinner


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

where is everyone?? I'm getting nervous now about tomorrow. Just want to fast forward to test day.

                For a                  

PS just lookd back at this post and love having a BFP. Can't wait to post it for real.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't be nervous hun, you'll be fine. Richard will be with you tomorrow and you can chill out and relax until your test day, we all know that your going to be fine and you will get the baby girl that Rivka dreamt off


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo-                      for a       come on girl - you can do it


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

all for you Cleo honey...


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you !!! Been ok through it all but now its getting to the serious parts. Its bloody hard!! But easier with all you


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

How are we all?

Liz - You sound really bad hunny   Hope your feeling on the mend soon,  missed you yesterday and hope to see you soon.

Em -   

Rivka - Glad you got that problem sorted out hun    Your meal out sounds lovely

Debs - Sorry your being mucked around with the clinic   Hope you get it sorted

Little Mo - Yeah!!!!  You made me crack up    when i read your post.  It was great to see you yesterday and its not long till your scan - you look so well hunny and i'm so happy for you, Gordon and James  .  I'm not sure whether i will go to the gp for Clomid as i havent got any or maybe have an appointment at Isis........I havent had my follow-up from my last treatment yet so do you reckon i might get a free one 

Tricksy - Hows thing hunny   Glad you got Dh's cover sorted out you,  Hope you manage to sort it out tomorrow with Fiona keep me posted.  Hope my driving was not too bad yesterday and i didn't scare you.......   we didnt get a lot of time to talk........I can't drive and concentrade on talking at the same time.......      

Shelley - How are you?  Looking forward to all the birthday surprises  

Cleo - How are you doing?  Nervous?  You'll be fine - Hope all goes well tomorrow     I'll be thinking of you.....ps hope they let DH in.  Wot about Rivkas dream then........sounds good          

Rachel - How are you?  Have you recovered from all that driving at the weekend 

Loui - Glad that DH is up for the meet too - its nice for the other halves to all meet up. 

Jo - sorry we didn't get to meet you this time........we'll meet both of you next time.......thats sounds weird doesnt it.

Cath - Good luck for your interview this week

Love lisa xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

its about now and in the morning that all of a sudden I realise that it is actually happening and its not just a dream/weird thing going on. It sort of hits home, you'll be fine hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Tricksy - Hope my driving was not too bad yesterday and i didn't scare you.............I can't drive and concentrade on talking at the same time.......


I never noticed!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - you drove perfectly hun.

Dh just gone to tesco to get some beer for tomorrow night. he can't wait to do his bit. He says he's going to have a can of beer and a hot bath. Bless he hasn't done either for quite a few weeks.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Cleo, I shall be blowing you some bubbles tomorrow at 11. What colour do you want, pink or blue?   That is odd that Rivka should have a dream like that. I hope she is right! Enjoy the Danish pastry after egg collection! I hope Richard enjoys his bath and beers tomorrow night. 

Debs, sorry to hear about being messed around again. I hope you can arrange another visit and get it all sorted. What kind of planks are they there then? Ridiculous!

Shelley, glad you got the books. The thicker one is a bit boring but the small one is quite good as it is written by someone who has actually been through IVF, so tells you what to expect.

Emma, good to hear from you today. Keep in touch ok? We missed you on Sunday.

Lisa, thanks for the new name, I am loving it! Good luck with getting some Clomid. I shall send you a PM.

Thanks Tricksy, it was lovely seeing you all and knowing you are all okay with my news. God, I wish you could all get pregnant too by whatever it takes so that I could share the experience with you. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Cleo, hope you are having a nice early night. I will be thinking about you tomorrow. I am sure it will be fine and all go to plan. Let us know how it went as soon as you feel okay to use the computer.

Take care.

Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Dh back from tesco with a huge easter egg for me     I won't eat til after ec though.

little mo- (that name is still cracking me up) pink or blue i don't mind


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sod it go for one of each


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds good to me.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I've decided the 7's aren't working for me.......  pick me a new lucky number someone!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello u lovely ladies,


little mo:-loving the new name greg and i had a little    as u sooooooo look like her ,thank u so much for the books on fertility and for my birthday card thats so sweet of u ,u are a really wounderfull thoughtfull person and james and the bubs are very lucky to have a spe  cial mum like u. 
thank u,i wont be getting board now and i can be quized when u all see me next. 

cath:-thank u so much for lending me ur book to i have been reading it today ,there is so much to take in dont think my small brain can take it.sorry ur day was so stressfull. 

angel:-hello hunny really hope ur ok ,what have u been up to?and how did ben get on hope it has helped to maybe change his mind   

tricksy:-arh if u felt abit upset u should have said could have given u a big big     sorry u had a rubbish day,im sure u and simon will fine with fronzen embies how exciting so many people starting or doing there cycles looks like im gonna be on my own when i get started . 

debs:-hello hunits my fault the list has gone as i was being very impatient i wanted to be the first on the new page ,so it didnt give anyone any time to save them sorry    ,hope everthing went ok sunday?do u know how long it could take to get a match?lets hope its soon.missed u sunday. 

lisa:-hello sweetie thanks for the lift sunday and i really did not notice ur spots so dont know why u was worrying ,and i think u should go for another clomid cycle. 

rachel:-really sorry bout ur sister and its such a shame she wont listen to what ur all saying to her but she has a wounderfull sister supporting her ,how long have u got to take the pill for?good luck with ur cycle hun. 

loui:-hello hun,did u have to clean up yesterday or did the people do that?hopeur ok. 

laura:-not herd from u,have u done anymore tests?or have u had ur period yet?hope ur ok. 


liz:-hope u start to feel better soon,did dh help out with faith as u were so ill,bet she is into everthing now. 

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok .........now.....this is going to be a long one................

cleo:-well good luck for tomorrow ur going to be fine this is going to be the one ,all that positive attitude  its sure to be a                                                                                                    ^HappySperm so there u go thats what i think,take care hunny be thinking of yu tomorrow ,no stressing but lots ofpositive attitude,   

well as for me still dont no what greg has got planed ,he wont let slip,but says my first card will be in the morning so i will let u all no tomorrow.take care everyone .


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - have no idea how long it'll take to be matched.  Originally got the impression it would be pretty quick, but now after hearing some other egg share girls recent experiences it could be ages, so i may well be cycling with you honey.  Have fun tomorrow


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs ,just blown u some bubbles,sorry to hear that hun fingers crossed it will be sooner than u think


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks babe. do you actually start tx in april then?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo just done ur bubbles my finger hurts


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh no cleo someone else was blowing u bubbles i had on 7777 sorry who done that?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -OMG you have blown me loads!! Sorry to be pain but can i have them ending on 7 Your birthday surprise sounds exciting hun. Thanks for all my BFP's too!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have loads!!!!!

     

As long as they end in a 7 i don't care!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

everyone is blowing bubbles .
debs.no we get our referal through in april,but gonna phone to find out what number we are on the list,but hope its not going to be to long.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PAnts, it was me too! I got a bit carried away!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

gonna stop blowing on cleo - its getting scary...aim for 8877??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley and Littlemo -    to you both!! I love the bubbles!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

are we nearly there yet??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Deb  


    I have so many!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

almost tempted to blow you up to 77777, but don't know if you can have that many bubbles


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

feel free hun    

I'm happy to blow you all back but don't know if any of you want to be kept on 7??


Anyone think we have too much time on our hands??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

come on, let's see how high we can go!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok Little Mo...here goes, bubble ahoy!!!  hope you end on a 7 cleo.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, starting to get RSI now   Will carry on bubble blowing tomorrow, I'm off to bed now. PiePig, it's all yours!

Night night everyone. Cleo, hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Night night,  you've all made me laugh tonight so at least i haven't had time to think about tomorrow.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

who else is still blowing?? shelley is it you?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yes its me but im done in noe really tied night night ladies.lots of love to u all and cleo hunny sweet dreams


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to go to bed ready for my big day.

 to all, night night.

will update you as soon as i can tomorrow.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Night night all.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Cleo - before you go to bed - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow! You'll see it's the first stage for my dream of last night to be true  

R x


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Tricksy - I'm having a blonde day, I was thinking about the Old Siege House because it has some date, I think 1609, on it   I don't like Chinese, Siege is supposed to be Italian so much preferred. 
Hope you're managing to relax after your busy day at work  

Debs - sorry you were messed up  

Cathie - sorry you had a stressful day, hope you delieveries were sorted out in the end.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

Are we all back on bubble blowing duties today? I have made a start but will be able to get into it when I have dropped James at nursery. What a waste of time - but good fun!

Rivka, I think it is called Masons at The Old Siege House, and the number is 792333 I think. 

Cleo, hope you are okay this morning. Good luck!!!

Have a nice day everyone xxxx

Julia xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

GOOD LUCK CLEO                            

Loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thankyou all so much for my bubbles!

feeling nerous now. Just waiting for dh   then we can go!!! 

See ya laters!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thinking about you Cleo, hope all is going well. I sent some pink bubbles, after Rivka's dream!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Cleo - thinking about you and keeping everything crossed for lots of nice juicy eggies    Hope you feel okay after the procedure.

Little Mo - thanks!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

well i'm backand don't feel too bad, but i'm uset about the results.

In the end there were 8 mature follies which produced 5 eggs   2 less than last time. 

Dh's sperm was fine.

Just got to wait and see now and hope they all fertilse. Feeling very   but i guess the drgs are heightening my feelings. I know it only takes one but i just think all this bloody time and effort for 5 eggs. 

We will see.

Love cleo


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - you have a good result - 5 fab eggies - and with good swimmers from DH - yey!                                                       Here's for the spermies getting jiggy-jiggy tonight     

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - sweetie 5 eggs is really good hun and as Loui said dh has good   to get snuggled up and romantic with them tonight -         for 5 embies tomorrow   xxxxx

LittleMo   how do you send pink bubbles??


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeay Cleo - 5 eggs is great. It's the quality not the quantity that counts. Hope they;re getting on down with dh's sperm in the dish tonight so you have 5 lovely follies. 

Em - you getting excited about the holiday? WIll be lovley to get out of this horrible cold weather. 

Lisa - I meant to say that I dind't notice you had any spots the other day either. You looked fab as usual. 

Julia/Debs/Shelley/CLeo - are you all off to the docs for RSI treatments now after all the bubbles. I'll try ot do some next week once Easter is out of the way.

Tricksy - hope you managed to get hold of Fiona and get an earlier appt. I meant to phone today but ended up so busy trying to get the post out that I completely forgot. 

Roll on Saturday when we can put our feet up. In hindsight going to Ipswich for lunch with Jim Magilton was a bit ambitious so close to Easter but it was a free lunch   Had to pay for drinks though which I thought wasa bit tight. And didn't even get to say hello to Jim as there were so many people there. Was fun nonetheless.

Off for more choc   take care all.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Feeling a little more withit tonight.

Tricksy - thanks for calliing and sorry for my   down the phone. Can't really remeber talking to you as i was still very groggy.


EC wasn't as bad as last time. I spoke to the guy and said i hope its better than last time and he said why. I explained that i felt everything and he said "oh no, where was that?" I told him it was here and he said oh who was that with?? I said YOU!!! Anyway it was much better. DH wasn't allowed in with me either today   and i was put in a chair because all the beds were taken. So wasn't too pleased with that. Dr Boto was lovely as was Fiona and he even drained my cyst.

My mums here now to look after me 

Little mo - loving the picture!!!

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - well done on 5 lovely eggies....getting jiggy i bet as we speak in their little dish of romance!

Really enjoyed the bubble blowing last night, what a way to waste an hour or so!

xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys   

Cleo -    for you, I hope that your feeling a bit better now, don't be daft about booing down the phone, its totally understandable, especially when you have got higher expectation. BUT don't worry, they are getting down and jiggy with it right now, I dropped Pat Boon off for them so their in safe hands!!! Is now a good time to remind you that when we spoke earlier you promised me one of your babies if you have twins    

Cath - I'm so sorry that i didn't text or ring you back yesterday   very naughty of me, I really don't know where the time went. I have spoken to Fiona today and we have gone through things over the phone so   thank you so much for the offer of the swapped appointment but I don't think that i need it now. I've just got to rearrange things for Simon's cover now, fingers crossed she can cover for us   

Shelley -       for tomorrow hun. I hope that you have a fantastic day and you and Greg have some luurrrvvlly time together. Let us know what you've been up to xxx 

Little Mo - loving the picture    your a nutter    I have to confess that at first I had to look at the picture properly as I did think it was you   

Gotta dash off and find this list   I'll be back in a bit to do more personals and to update you on what we are doing!! 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I hope you are feeling a bit more optimistic. I hope you will get five lovely embies, so that you will have two put back in (twins!) and three more to freeze for your next set of twins, and one spare for Tricksy!    

Emma, I was "thinking pink" when I was blowing the bubbles. Nice to have you back  

PiePig, I enjoyed the blowing too. We should do it more often, have a mammoth bubble session and concentrate on one person at a time and boost their bubbles. Let me know when you have a free half hour and we could give it a go!

Lisa, I have PM'd you re Clomid. 

Tricksy, you are funny! There is no way I look like that pic of Little Mo at the moment - add 4 stone and there might be a slight resemblance!

Hope you are all having a nice evening. 

Love Mo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Girlies

Cleo - Glad all went well today,  5 is good hun!!! Fingers crossed for your embies and sperm getting it on tonight  I'm so sorry DH was not allowed in with you........wot a bummer     Hope your not feeling too sore make the most of your Mum looking after you  

Little Mo - Thanks for your pm.  Loving the photo    I showed Steve and he thought it was you too

Cath - Was it today your Jim Magilton do? How come it was free - is it because you sponsor? Sorry you didnt even get to talk to him - were the players there too?  You are too kind about my spots........I had a lot of concealer on..........mind you got another couple coming up as we speak  

Rivka - Happy Birthday for tomorrow hunny..........have a lovely meal

Shelley - Great news that your appointment is in April - we said you would be soon didn't we............exciting  

Tricksy - Have you got all your appointments sorted?

Right gotta shoot off
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

18th Mar - Cleo Egg collection  

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday








Cath - Interview for new job









26th Mar - Em FLYS to Tenerife <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F116%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









28th Mar - Cath follow up appt









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due

1st April - Julia - 1st Scan   

4th April - Spangle Follow Up appointment









7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona









10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

That just took me bloody ages so lets not lose it again    

Hope that your all ok?

A quick update from me, I spoke to Fiona this morning and depending on Simons cover for work I think that i'm going to start d/r'ing on Monday   fet will take place on 28th April. I'm just waiting to hear back from her to see if we can change the dates she is booked for, so its fingers crossed


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

little moo its really you ,u look just like a freind i no who use to go by the name of JULIA ,he he.

cleo,hunny dont despear they will bring u a very BFP ,keep all that       nes bet they are getting jiggy with it as we speak.     

tricksy,hunny sorry my birthday is not till thursday,but thank u hunny. 

well i had the first part of my birthday supprise today pedicure and manicure at moores in town and 200 hundred pounds to buy an outfit for tomorrow but i dont no what we are doing tomorrow so it was very hard buying an out fit for something u no nothing about so im very excited but abit worried ,keep u up dated tomorrow         .
love shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi lisa just to say our referal goes through in april we hacent got an appointment yes although wish we had,have u thought any more bout what ur going to do?..


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oh how exciting, what did you get??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Great news hun..........thats quick...........exciting!!!!!!!!!!!   

Shelley - Ahhhhhhhh bless DH for spoiling you like that, I love pedicures!!!! and money for clothes and thats just the start its not your birthday yet.  I don't reckon you'll have to wait too long then for your appointment.Yeah!!!  We will go for some clomid cycles just got to sort out getting an appointment with Isis and i want to have a few more physios first to get my back a bit better so i reckon we might start in a few months......we might be around the same time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Cleo - 5 embies would be great! Here's    for them to have lots of fun with DH's swimmers. Bummer DH was not allowed with you... Put your feet up and let mum take care of you. Let us know the news from ISIS when you hear!

Tricksy - excellent news, so glad things are looking up with your appointments. Starting d/regging Monday - wow, that's so soon! 

PiePig - hope you found something else to compensate for not having that glass of vino.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka. Hope you have a fab day.

Cleo - how are you feeling today? Hopefully not too sore. Will have everything crossed and say a few   for a good call from Terry later.

Shelley - wow! Really pleased Greg is spoiling you. Enjoy the rest of your surprises.

Tricksy - hope you were able to get cover. Fab that you should be able to start so soon. 
Could you add me to the race for life on the list? I really need to get my trainers out again as I've only been out once since I signed up and at this rate I'll be walking.

Lisa - yes it was our lunch at the club yesterday. Bit disappointing as didn't get to speak to Jim and he'd left before lunch was over. No players there either. Still, it was a nice lunch. 

At work and about to get caught. Be back later,...


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well its 10.30 and i still haven't been called.   Feeling quite stressed now and   for good news. DH called me at 9.30 and we rowed as i said" why are you calling me, i thought it was Terry" Arrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh. I can't take all this stress.

Mum is cleaning my house though so that's one good thing. She's moaning about us not putting our clean washing away as soon as its clean   I told her she's welcome to do my washing and demonstrate how i should be doing it.

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG mother in law just called !!!!!!!

Shelley  - wow hun Dh sounds like he really is maing an effort. And so he should. Enjoy sweetie.

Bye for now

No doubt i will post again to try and keep me sane

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

All 5 fertilised!!!! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

I'm so happy      

Terry said that he would review them again tomorrow and we could decide if we wanted them to go to blastocysts. DH is worried about it and says he would rather just have 2 put back in asap. We'll see what Terry says anyway.

So 5 is 1 better than last time!!!

Thanks for your support and kind words, thought i was going to lose the plot during the last 24hrs!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Really pleased for you Cleo. That's fantabulous news. Will keep up the   for tomorrow.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WAHEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Fab news cleo hunny      Will be keeping everything crossed that urlittle embies do well and you have 2 fab ones to put back   Rooting for you all the way hunny  

Sorry i haven't been on much girls.... i feel so yuk it's unreal   dizzy, lightheaded, sick.... just darn poorly   
Glad you all had a fab time at the meet   

Rivka~ Happy birthday hun, have a great day  

Sam xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news Cleo.....  

Good luck for ET....whenever that may be 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, that is fantastic news!! Woohoo! That was news worth waiting for! Tell your mum if she finishes round yours she is more than welcome round here - I could do with a lesson on laundry, washing up, ironing, cleaning, hoovering, mowing the lawn etc etc!!!

Shelley, wow, sounds like Greg is treating you to a fantastic birthday. I would be so happy if I was given that much money to buy some clothes. I hope today is going well too. Let us know what you have been up to, sounds like you are having a lovely time, and you deserve it.

Rivka, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!        Enjoy your day. Sorry, I did not have your address to send you a card.

SAm, sorry you are feeling yucky, hopefully you will be feeling back to normal soon. 

Hi everyone. Hope you are all okay. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - happy birthday hun!!!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - woo hoo hunny that is just fantastic news -you must be so happy          for the next few hours and hope you get to make a decision on blasties   thinking of you

Shelley- wow you are being spoilt - you deserve it sweetie, you made me     cos you called Julia Little Moo not Mo     i thought that was funny!

Rivka -    hunny  

Tricksy - thanks for updating the list and spending so much time on it  

Lisa - thanks for you lovely pm -  

Julia -  

Liz - i hope you are feeling better now hun x

Be back later - gotta get to the gym! yuck  

Em xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps remember me when you have your marathon bubble clicking session again


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, I noticed that too, but I don't mind, little Moo is fine too! I have blown you a few bubbles, but will do more when I have the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Cleo - WOW what fabulous news!! Well done you!!! Keeping everything crossed (well only fingers and toes, the rest I'll need later tonight as it's my 'right time of month'  ) for tomorrow about to make a good decision.

SamOTM - sorry you are feeling yuk   hope it goes away soon.

Shelley - enjoy the rest of your treats, sounds like you're having a great time and so you should.

Thanks everyone for your good wishes, that's lovely  

My birthday is starting really well. Yesterday my mum and dad and sister called (I'm seeing them in a few days), and my neighbhour came for tea after work with sweet pressies (a stitched picture she made and a gardening book!), and I already got some cards from friends.
This morning started even better - I got a lovely Perla perfume from DH ( )! Then at work I brought some chocs in and thought that is it, but my lovely colleagues organised a surprise do for me and another girl at work who also has her birthday today. They called me down to 'help with something' and I wasn't supecting anything, went in and it was 'happy birthday' singing and cards and cakes and balloons for us. I was so touched.... After the c***y atmosphere at my previous job this makes a great change. 

Looking forward to my and DH's evening out tonight!

So far it's one of the nicest birthdays I had...

Lots of love to all of you,

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Blimey Little Moo   you must have a hand ache after clicking me so many bubbles - thank you   are you happy to have more bubbles??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ps Julia - looking back we both have the same amount of bubbles- thats nice


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, I have sent you a few more. I don't mind having a few more, I don't want to get left behind!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Woooohooo that is fab news, I am so so pleased for you, its Pat Boone that did it   I've got everything crossed that they keep up their marathon session tonight   

Well, I had a text from Shelley earlier and Greg is taking her to The Ivy for dinner and then to see Dirty Dancing    she is really really excited and sounded very very happy     

Em - Can't beleive your going away a week today   thats come round quick 

I spoke to the girl who is covering Si's route and she can do the week we need so its all systems go..............lets just hope its 3rd time lucky    

I really can't concentrate enough at the mo to do anymore personals, sorry. I've got the sheet from Isis and I need to work out what drugs I need. I've got a couple of Clexane, about 8 Gestone, 3/4 a bottle of Buserelin and around 40 Progynova but I need more!! I've got the pay the bill tomorrow so I've got to get straight what I've got and I can't get my head around it   Think I had better get my finger out and ring the reflexology lady.....in fact I think I'm going to do it now!!

Back in a bit

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo -      brill news about the embies.  Hope that you are able to agree tomorrow on a decison about blasts or not

Rivka -  

Tricksy- great news on the go ahead for cycle.. it will be 3rd time lucky  

xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh forgot to say I've just joined a gym (first time since last gym membership 7 y ago!) figured it'll give something to concentrate on instead of pestering BH.  wanted to ask what you all did about going to the gym during treatment/2ww  ....did you just continue as usual, continue but take it slightly easier or stop going altogether>>


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

got a sore   tonight after my 2nd injection. It doesn't hurt going in (must have skin like a rhino  ) but feels bruised now. 

Shelley - lucky you hun it sounds fantastic!!! Enjoy every minute, you deserve it.  

Tricksy - you made me laugh yesterday, i'm sure i'd remember that!!! So pleased that things are full steam ahead for you, how exciting!!

Minxy - thanks for the reaasurance yesterday hun!! Good luck to you too hun     


Rivka - so pleased your birthday is going well. Your work friends sound lovely. Enjoy your night hun  

Piepig - hun i stopped going to the gym when i started stimming. partly because i didn't feel like it and partly because i was so busy at work. When stimming i was told to carry on as normal but no hard impact stuff and def no rowing or situps.

Little moo (   ) my mum did a fab job looking after me today and my house looks fab!!! She really is a sweetie. 

Angel - not long now til you're flying away hun, lucky thing. Enjoy. Should be warm shouldn't it??

Hello to everyone else

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo-this bubble blowing is hurting my hand! have blown you some more but will do some more in it a bit - need a rest  

Debs - i cut out all excercise during treatment hun - i still walked a bit but not vigarously (sp) no harm in you working out now sweetie but i think its written somewhere that during downregging ect its important to keep the blood flow directed around the ovaries and not pumping loads around your body (man thats a crap explanation!) im sure somebody will be able to give you a more sensible technical answer! hope that helps abit hunny  

Tricksy - woo hoo for starting downregging monday ready for fet - im so pleased for you       hope this is your time hun - yeah holiday has come round quick - starting to feel a little anxious - need to do more relaxation and remind myself of all that i was taught on th Flying without Fear course   

 Cath- how are you? is it tomorrow your job interview??

Cleo - your poor bum bum   yes it should be warm over there, better be!

Be back later
Emxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PiePig, I seem to remember reading that whilst having treatment you should stop exercise, as it is better to let the body concentrate on your follies etc rather than it having to deal with other areas of the body that you are exercising. Does this make sense? I hope so!   I am pretty sure this is right, but if not please correct me anyone. 

Personally, I stop going to the gym at any opportunity   I have not been since I got my BFP as I don't want to jeopardise anything, but will get back into it again in a month or two (maybe!!)

Shelley, I hope you are having an amazing evening with your hubby. I wonder what he has in store for you tomorrow?

Rivka, I hope you are having a lovely birthday. How nice of your colleagues to surprise you like that. Enjoy your meal tonight.

Cleo, glad you are okay and taking it easy. Is Richard doing the jabs for you? Have a nice restful few days before you get back your lovely embies on board.

Has anyone heard from Rachel since our meeting on Sunday? I hope she is okay and that we did not scare her off!

Tricksy, fab news that Simon can get cover. How exciting. I am sure it will be third time lucky for you this time    

Lisa, thanks for your IM. Let us know when you get an appt at ISIS, hope you don't have to wait too long.

Emma, are you packed yet? Will this be your first trip out to see your dad? It will be lovely, and you will wonder what you were ever worried about. Hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday.

Hope everyon is having a nice evening.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww, thanks Em!   Your explanation made more sense than mine!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

who is blowing Julia at the same time as me?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm blowing her too!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - you phatom bubble blower


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks girls, I feel honoured!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Its a lovely feeling being blown isn't it ??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Moo- we have the same amount of bubbles again now


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh! we did have - Cleo give me some bubbles NOW


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Done hun!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just thought I'd blow a few bubbles and was scratching my head as to why Little Moo's (sorry = that;'s going to stick now) were going up in fifties  

Will do some more for the rest of you later. Got too much to do tonight though and I'm already running late as Honey went after a rabbit and disappeared so our quick walk took 2 hours.   We've been working so hard on training hte past few weeks that they were being really good so I'm doubly annoyed. Still - it keeps ,my mind off tomorrow morning.

Em - lovely to see you back.

Tricksy - fab that you can\ start on Monday. 

Cleo - poor you with the bruise. Worth it though. 

Rivka - have a fab evening out and have fun later


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks   Love you all. I have blown a few to Tricksy so she can keep up too. Who else wants some? ......

Cath, wishing you lots of luck for your interview tomorrow, not that you are going to need it, you are going to sail through it and have them begging for you to start!

Right, gotta go. I am off for an early night (after Relocation Relocation of course, Gordon LOVES Kirsty    )

Night night xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya ladies

Well that is me finished with work now for 5 days!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Cath - Sorry the dogs are playing you up,  Good luck for your interview tomorrow.

Cleo - Great news about your embies!  Thats fantastic that they all fertilised when do you go back in for ET?

Tricksy - Thats great that you start so soon.......Course its 3rd time lucky   

Rivka - Happy Birthday.......your work surprise was lovley - Have a nice time tonight

Shelley - Dh is really spoiling you - enjoy hun 

Emms - Glad to see you back on here

Little Moo - Sorry............but that cracked me up      Can you blow me please  


Love Lisa xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Night little moooooooooooooo  

cath - sending you loads of        for tomorrow hun. Thinking of you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - et will either be friday or sunday depending on if they go to blasts. DH and i are not sure we can take the strain though!!! 

Cath - meant to say what a pain about your dog   Ours is the same, i stand there and call her and she just ignores me, its so embarrassing. I think its because we treat her like a baby, she is soooo spoilt.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Night Night Little Moo  

Cleo - thanks for the bubbles babe  

Lisa - woo hooo 5 days off - what have you got planed hun?

Cath- you always seem to be chasing your doggies   im trying to talk dh into letting me have a dog but not sure what to have, i love labs but im allergic to their hair   anyone got any suggestions whats a really nice family doggy, looks like im going to need the company as ds starts boarding after easter


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cath, I have sent you some bubbles for your interview tomorrow - do you want to end in a 7 or don't you mind?

Lisa, you are next  

Night night

Love Little Moo


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> who is blowing Julia at the same time as me?


You really need to be careful how you word things!!!!! People who don't know what bubbles are are going to be wondering what on earth we are doing on here!!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Had anyone been into Peer Support and seen Spangles post??      

Lisa - I am so so pleased you are going for a Clomid cycle, I've got everything crossed for you hun   lucky you finishing work today, are you up to anything exciting over Easter 

Rivka -      Happy Birthday hun, hope your having a good birthday and enjoying your meal at Gourmet 1603, I've wanted to go there for ages but don't know anyone who has if that makes sense   

Em - I'm very jealous that your off on holiday, where abouts in Tenerife are you going?? 

Cleo - Hope your taking it easy tonight xxx

Julia - Don't now if you were serious about getting a cleaner but I asked my lady today and she has got one spare slot, do you want the number?? She is really good

Cath - your naughty doggys, you poor things, you must of been worried sick and of course very mad   

Loui - How are you hun ??  

Nippng off, see you in a bit

Tricksy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

N xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Minxy,

How are you feeling after your holiday?? Are you back in the swing yet?? I'm not   Just can't get my butt in gear for work, I really can't be bothered, I just want to chill at home  

Is your treatment going ok? 

Hope all good with you

Take care

Tricksy

ps loving the bubbles


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tricksy

I'm doing fine thanks...nicely relaxed and refreshed after our hols although missing my parents like mad !  (There's some pics in my gallery if you wanna take a peek).  Been quite lucky as had short week last week (was off Mon as only got back on the Sunday afternoon) and then a short week this week and next...but tbh, I can't be @rsed either and am finding it hard to get back into it....especially as started downregging last Thursday as well (baseline on Tuesday)...far more important things to think about than worrying about work 
Starting to feel like never been away now though...and tans starting to fade 

How was your holiday...bet it was amazing wasn't it ?  How's things with you ?

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll go and have a look at your pics in a mo, we've got some up at

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v495/nikola_44/Kenya%202008/

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v495/nikola_44/Masai%20Mara%20Safari%202008/

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v495/nikola_44/2%20Masai%20Mara%20Safari%202008/

If it asks for a password then please PM me  just a few of the 2 odd thousand we took!! its gonna take us ages to sort them out properly  You certainly went into the deep end starting another cycle as soon as you came back, it must be so hard for you missing your parents too  How often do you get to go over there? not often enough I bet. Would you consider emigrating??

My tan is not doing too bad considering its bloody freezing here, only thanks to the sunbed though  I'm determined to hang onto it for as long as possible. I'll have to stop soon though as we are going for a fet, I start d/r'ing on Monday  

Good luck with everything, take care

Tricksy xxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Minxy

Where abouts are your parents in NZ? My Aunt lives over there, North Island, about an hour from Aukland


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Moo - ta for the bubbles. I shouldn't be but I'm slightly paranoid about th 7 thing since my run of bad luck last time I said I didn't care.  

Em - poor you with ds going away to school. You could always get a labradoodle which is a labrador poodle cross that doesn't shed so is good for people who can't cope with fur. I'd say one of Daisy's sisters is available from next week but retrievers are worse than labradors when it comes to furriness.

Tricksy - ta for letting us know about Spangles post.

Really must go and do choc now or I'll have to be up at 4 in th emorning and I can't be doing with that again. Why oh why did they have to pick Maundy Thursday for my interview. Don't they know I have more important things to do 2 days before Easter?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Goodluck for the interview tomorrow cath - they'd be mad not to want you!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tricksy

Will have a look through your photos tomorrow as I'm off to bed....sooo tired and looking forward to long weekend !!!

I've taken your password out of your previous post as this is a public forum and wouldn't want others who maybe not even members of FF being able to log in....if others want it they can always PM you (hope that's ok)...just for your security really 

Yep, it's really really hard not having my parents around...I'd not seen them for 3 and half years but had been trying to see them every 18mths but with all the IVF and stuff going on just hadn't been possible...not gonna leave it so long next time though as we miss each other too much...fingers crossed with a little person next time !  My stepdads from Sydney and they lived there too so I spose I should be used to it by now though !  Never say never when it comes to emigrating...not feasible for us at moment as we really do have our lives here...mortgage, jobs, friends (and family) but hey, who knows what will happen in the future.

They live in Nelson which is top of South Island...I actually got to meet up with another FF buddy whilst over there as she lives Nelson too...which was really cool.

Have you been to NZ ?

Anyway, will enjoy having a peek at your pics tomorrow (when I'm bored at work !!) but off to sleep now....

Loads of luck with your FET ...looks like we'll be "almost" cycle buddies....and let's hope 2008 is a good year for both of us  

Sweet dreams
Natasha xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

how are you - haven't had a chance to post since Sunday and now there were 10 pages to catch up on again - that will teach me and I missed the bubble blowing fest again .  Wanted to add a belated thanks again though from me to Loui   for the meet and also to say it was lovely to meet those that I haven't met before and finally put a few more faces to names.  Loui - your DH seems really lovely too and mine is also up for coming to the next meet as well and it is fine to make it one of the later Sunday's in June (maybe 22nd June ? - how does this suit everyone else?).

Shelley - HAPPY BIRTHDAY   to you tomorrow.  Sounds like Greg has some lovely birthday treats in store for you this week and I'm very jealous- hope you're having a nice time.

Julia - loving the little Mo picture   !

Debs -   sorry to hear about what happend on Monday with DH's sperm - I'm not surprised you had a bad day and hope you've sorted out another date with your clinic  .  Well done on joining a gym but agree with the others and think you're supposed to avoid any strenuous activity during the TWW though.

Cleo - brilliant news from you that all 5 fertilized -      over the next few days for you and hoping Rivka's dream comes true.

Lisa - read your post from Tuesday and as they say if you don't ask you don't get!  I would definitely see if you can get a free consultation out of the ISIS - you could also discuss your surrogacy plans with them while you are there and what they say about using your own eggs for this (if the clomid doesn't come up trumps that is).  Also I had completely forgotten about your spot on Sunday and didn't notice it either so the concealer must have worked.

Rivka - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU   . Glad your day is going well so far and have a lovely rest of your day.  It's probably too late now but the restaurant you mentioned is now 'Gastro 1603 at the Old Seige House' and is really nice and I think you do need to book there on the weekend although hopefully you got in OK.  I heard it got taken over a little while ago (hence the new name) and haven't been there since to say what the food is like now but still Italian I think.

Tricksy - blimey you're a fast mover - that was quick sorting out your down regging! Looks like you'll be kind of cycling with me if all goes to schedule as EC is 25/4  for me which means we will probably have ET around the same day.

SamOTM - hope you're feeling better soon.

Emma - how are you doing - all ready for your holiday yet?

Cath - good luck tomorrow     - will keep everything crossed for the interview.

Anyway had better go - DH is out tonight and have a neglected pup to cuddle.

Love Rachel xxx


PS - thanks those of you who mentioned my sister - we were all chatting so much Sunday there was really no time to mention my trip home to everyone and no offence was taken - she is doing fine though and was sounding much more positive about things when I spoke to her on the phone last night and even told me last night she thinks she is recovering better than expected from her chemo which is a real turn around - I just hope things stay this way for her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a quickie as at work ...


Shelley - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! Hope DH continues to spoil you, you deserve it  

Cathie - Lots of luck for your interview! With your skills and experience they'll be so keen to have you, they'll be falling over themselves  

Rachel - glad your ister is feeling more positive now.

Tricksy - lots of luck for Monday  . Gourmet 1603 was absolutely fab, the food was very nice (Italian, and I like it) and I loved the interior and the atmosphere - feels very posh, but not more expensive than other places. 

Lisa - have a great time off work, hope you're doing something nice or relaxing and enjoying yourself.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

in a right tizz again!!

Just had our call from terry and basically this morning we have 3 x grade 1 , 1 x grade 2 and 1 grade 3. We had a long discussion about taking them blasts and i decided not to. Have i made the right the decision? I'm hoping by tomorrow that the best 2 will be more obvious, if they're not then i'll have 2 grade 1 out back. My thinking was that i didn't want to end up with nothing and as we're really only talking about the difference between 3 embies was it worth the pressure??

Can't help worrying that i should have taken them to blasts though .......... oh why can't it be easy!!



Hope everyone is good this morning and looking forward to the easter weekend. 

Love cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, this is such a hard decision to make, probably because nobody else can make this decision for you. Maybe wait and see what they are like tomorrow and then take it from there. They may be able to advise further then, after all they will know the statistics of how many blasts/embies have developed into pregnancies.   I am sure you will make the right decision. 

Shelley, Happy Birthday!! I am pretty sure you will be having a fabulous day, especially after the last couple of days. Hurry up and tell us all about it - I want to know all the details!

Have a nice day everyone. I am freezing! Did they say it was going to snow this weekend? Brrrrr!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi little mo - i've just had a   fit (was quite hysterical and need a slap really) DH calmed me down ion tthe phone and then called Terry. Terry said that he is finding it hard to advise us because of the small numbers so he is gong to check on them again tom morning and call me at 8.30. 

just finding it all a bit hard t the moment....god knows what i'll be like on the 2ww.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -happy birthday hun!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Shelley~ HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

Cleo~ Big squidges hunny      It sounds like you have 3 fab grade 1 embies there hunny.... and to be honest we only had 4 grade 1 8 cell's on day 3..... thats out of 24 at the beggining, and even though we went to blast it was only those grade 1's that made it anyway so i'm sure if i'd of had them put back on day 3 the outcome would of been the same   

Sam xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - Happy Birthday. Hope you're having a fab day and dh is still spoiling you. 

Cleo -   that's still not bad news. You have 3 grade ones which is fab and the others could still come good. 

Rivka - glad you enjoyed your birthday.

Had my interview this morning. I stuffed up a few bits of it but overall think I should have done enough (there are more posts than applicants so the odds are good). Also just phoned ISIS and I'm going in at 2.30 for a scan to see if there's anything wrong and to see where we can go from there.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - glad you think think the interview went well hun, i'm sure you did enough sending you lots of      I don't think its bad news at all hun with my embies, i just want to do what's best and at the moment i'm not sure what that is   I know i have fab embies at the moment, its just should i take a chance and go to blasts?? In a way i wish the decision was made for me byt what my embies do over night.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, don't beat yourself up over being emotional. I found having IVF was the hardest thing I have ever done - so much is resting on the outcome that you want to give it the best possible chance of working.  

Take care, okay? If you need anything, just shout.

Cath, well done for the interview. When do you hear? Good luck for your scan this afternoon. I hope they can sort it out for you.

Love Moo xxx

PS: I love the glitter pics!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Cleo -   difficult decision... I would say talk to Terry tomorrow morning and see what you and DH think. 
With our 2nd go we planned to go to blast but on day 3 Terry said that only 2 embies continued to develop so we'd better have these in which we did, and I got pg (with fet which is worse chances). Keeping fingers crossed that it's the same with you (of course with better resukts on the pg itself). Maybe you could call Terry again this afternoon to see what he thinks now, if it'll help you come to a decision?

Cathie - I'm sure you've done brilliantly at the interview, it all sounds good. Hope they call you soon to confirm.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just wrote a long post and lost it.

Cleo - sorry hun I read your post in a hurry earlier and didn't read it properly. It's a difficult decision to make so I'm not surprised you're emotional. Plus you are pumped full of hormones. It's such a shame they couldn't say clearly which way they would advise.   ow are you feeling otherwise?

Well I finally had my scan but am not really any closer to finding out what is going on. When they were looking at my ovaries they said there was one 17mm one on the right, and insignificant ones on the left, which could indicate that I'm near ovulation having skipped a cycle. Then they measured the womb lining and it is exactly, to the mm, the same thickness as when they last scanned me in Jan which would either indicate that it's stuck or that I could be in the very very early stages of pg. Apparently the scan wouldn't pick up the first weeks so I have to do a test again to make sure. Not happy with that as I hate doing them and have already done 5 since the tx so it's extremely unlikely to be positive. When Gidon gets back from holiday he'll be able to prescribe a drug (provera?) to bring on a bleed. Unfortunately it apparently could turn me into a monster that would make Glenn Close in Fatal Attraction seem like Mary Poppins. Dh is looking into hotels for either him or me   

Off to bang my head against a brick wall or to make a chocolate teapot.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath -ah hun, i'm sorry things aren't clearer for you (or me come to that) Talk about play around with your emotions having to do a test.  I'm feeling all over the place, me and dh had a goo chat ehen he got home and we thought we had made a decision and then we changed our minds again. Guess we just need to wait to the morning but unless erry says we have an excellent chance of making blasts then i think we will just have them transferred tom.


I am right in thinking that i could end up with nothing if i took them blasts aren't i?? its just terry said it was unlikely that that would happen but didn't say why?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo hunny - really feeling for you at the moment sweetie - i can understand your dilema, I think if it was me i would probably go with the proffesional advice from Terry tomorrow - ok he cant make the decision for you but he knows what he is talking about with your embies so i guess you need to trust him - i never got to that stage as my embies had to be frozen but i can really feel your worry. Sweetie, try and stay sane, if you can, i am here for you  



CathB said:


> Off to bang my head against a brick wall or to make a chocolate teapot.


Cath - you are such a star - you write a post and then you come out with such wit and make me laugh........you never loose your sense of humour hunny - good luck with the job and i hope things sort themselves out after your ivf cycle -  

Moo - yes they are talking snow on Easter Sunday 

Minxy - love your bubble machine, its so cool     to you for this cycle hun xx

Right best go start dinner - ds has finished school for easter and i have finished work fo 2.5 weeks  kinda got mixed feelings at the moment - excited about our holiday but know that when we come back ds is off to boarding school  its not easy!

Be back later 
Em x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath - so sorry you are no nearer to knowing what is going on  

cleo - such a tricky decision isn't it, I'm sure that whether you have a day 3 transfer or go to blasts it will work anyway, but I know if it doesn't you'll always wonder "what if", take their advise tomorrow after all they are the experts.  Personally if it was me I'd get them put back in, its something me and John have discussed a lot as we are unlikely to get the option to go to blasts due to the egg sharing soo we had to make a decison whether we wee happy with that, and we both said that at the end of the day your uterus is the best environment for the little embies so the sooner they go back the better.  I'm sure all your embies are good and strong - like their mum!

Angel- hope you have a fantabulous holiday, enjoy all the time with DS you have before he starts boarding.

Shelley -  

Tricksy- brilliant job on the list as always, so sorry i lost the last one and made you have to start from scratch  .  Can you add 17th April for Johns second freezing session.

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

SHELLEY    
Hope you are having a fantastic time sweetie


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Lovely Ladies

Shelley -          Hope Dirty Dancing was great and you had a lovely day..........can't wait to hear all about it.

Rivka - Glad you meal was lovely - I love Italian food where was it you went.

Cleo - I'm sorry hun i can't help with your dilema at all,  I have never gone to blast so i don't know what i'm talking about but as the other girls have said i think it might be best to be led by Terry  

Cath - Glad the interview went well I'm sure you will get the job   they'll be fools not to!  I'm sorry that you have had no further insight to whats going on with your cycle it must be really frustrating for you,  Can you miss a cycle like that?  

Rachel - glad you sister is feeling more positive about things,  I can only imagine the emotions she must be going though at the moment it must be really hard.

Tricksy - Got all your dates sorted?  

Well i had a bit of a funny day off,  Someone i bumped into in town took me by surprise and asked me about babies and it caught be by surprise and i felt terrible    I think what made it worse was that my sisters little girl yesterday asked me when i was gonna have a baby. Off to my best friends tomorrow for the day........hope her little boy doesnt ask me as well........Are all the little kids ganging up on me     

Whats everyone else doing this weekend?  Dh is working...........Booooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening,

lisa - i'm sorry you had such a crappy day hun, its the worst question in the world to get asked isn't it. I hope you have a better day with your friend tomorrow. This weekend i will be makign sure my embies are getting cosy and snuggling in tight, dh is fitting a friends kitchen so i'll be bored too.

Piepig - thankks for your words hun, its what me and dh have been thinking too. Tomorrow will tell.

Angel -lucky you having 2 and half weeks off.   for you for ds going to boarding school, i know it wil be hard hun. I'm sure he will become very independant.  How often will he come home hun?? 

I'm sooooo bored tonight, dh gone to the driving range.

Love cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello everyone well what can i say................yesterday was the best day ever ,as tricksy said we went to london,to the ivy for dinner witch was fab    ,then of to watch DIRTY DANCING OMG that was the best thing ever i was the loudest one in there i think ,and the guy who played jhonny was omg soooooooooooooooo fit i would have given him one there and then the girl who played BABY  looked just like the one in the film,well worth seeing its the best birthday ever,still got saturday to go hoping there will be lots of     didnt do very muich today had reflexology done and meet a freind for lunch and im now very tied the reflexology really takes it out of me ,but its wicked.

tricksy,i hear ur going to see brenda ,well i have told her how lovely u are,and she is really nice ur like her. 

julia,sorry bout calling u little moo itr was not meant in a bad way im really sorry,thank u very much for my card.

rivka,sorry i missed the birthday wishes yesterday so      hope u had a good one. 

cleo,hunny what a big decision to make wish it was a lot more simple for u hunny,u will both make the right one.       

thanks to u all for my birthday wishes yes i have had a fab birthday thank u all.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

for today cleo whatever decision you make xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

well i'm off to have et today at 10.15am and i'm happy with the decision. Terry phone ad we have:

2 x grade 1 8 cell
1 x grade 1 6 cell
1 x grade 2 8 cell (graded 2 because of fragmentation)

he said i have a good chance whatever way and said he would probably suggest them going back into day. So i can't moan with 2 grade 1 embies going back can i  

Having a nightmare with dh though   he's at work so i phoned him and told him and then he said, "well you won't need me there will you, i'm snowed under!" We rowed as you can imagine but he's not coming     

So i had to quickly hink of someone who could take me, luckily my sil is available. I ust can't beleive dh i don'tt know what's going on with him. But i really feel like i have had to make the et decision on my own and now i'm going for et on my own. Just very sad about it, never thought he would do something like this. Am i over reacting  

Love to all and thanks for the best wishes.


Spangle - hun i m so sorry to hear your news. i was thinking about you all day yesterstay. I'm praying things sort themselves out for you.   

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

CLeo - great news that the embies are still developing. Good luck for later. I can't believe your dh isn't going with you though.  

Shelley - wow the ivy! Was it really nice? Were there any celebs there too? glad you've been enjoying your birthday week.

Lisa - sorry you're having a rubbish time again.   

At work this morning so I can collect my mum from the airport. Don't feel great as not had enough sleep and have loads of housework to do before the rest of my family descend tomorrow.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - thanks ever so much for all my new bubbles who ever blew them!
Just a quicky from me....

Cleo - sounds to me that your best embies have selected themselves and you probably have nothing to gain now by taking them to blast and I am sure you have made the right decision rather than risk them not making it at all - on my first IVF cycle I ended up with only 1 day 6 blast (we had 6 good looking ones on day 3) and believe me what I was going through on day 5 waiting to see which, if any of the 3 that were left on day 5, would make it to blast stage was horrible - I did not sleep with worry the whole night, and although I still think it is the best thing if you have lots of quality embies on day 3 to risk that is fine, it is not worth it otherwise -I think the natural environment of the womb is definitely the best place for them in your case.  Are they going to take the remaining ones to blast and see what happens or just freeze them today?  Anyway lots of     to you in the TWW - by the time you read this you will be officially PUPO so   and make sure you get lots of rest over the next few days!  Sorry though that you've had to make the decision though about your embies without DH   - if it's any reassurance my DH would probably be pretty much the same but I know it feels horrible when you have to make such decisions on your own.

Rivka/Shelley - glad you both had lovely birthdays.

Cath -   sorry that the scan hasn't come up with any answers for you - I can't imagine how frustrated you must be feeling with all this by now and the sound of that provera drug doesn't sound like much fun   - how long do you have to wait too before Gideon come back from his holiday?  Glad the interview was OK though when will you hear about that too?  Have a good weekend with your family.

Debs - glad you've sorted out another freezing session for DH.

Lisa - sorry that you've been put on the spot a bit lately about babies   - I just talk about Choccy now when people mention children (maybe you should mention your cat?) but I know that doesn't make you feel much better inside - hope it goes OK today at your best friend's house.

That's all from me - having a quiet weekend for us but that is fine by me - work has been horrible this week so am in need of some vegging out time.  Hello to everyone I have missed and have a good Easter weekend,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck *Cleo* ...great news on getting 2 perfect embies...enjoy being PUPO and fingers crossed for you









Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rach - I meant to say something the other day after your post about your sister. It must be a relief for you now that she has a more positive outlook. I hope it continues. 

Enjoy your relaxing weekend.

Cleo - hope you're resting up nicely now with your lovely embies on board. You're PUPO now so     

Came home from work to a message from Sarah at ISIS. They've spoken to a doctor (I didn't get who as my mum was hovering and I hadn't told her about the tx so deleted as soon as I had listened once) and I'm going to be given Provera which I can collect on Tuesday. I am really worried about taking it though as I've just had a look at some information and it says don't take if you have ever developed blood clots. I've already told them once that I can't go on the pill because they think I had a blood clot/possible mini stroke I was surprised to see that as one of the warnings. I won't take it until I've double checked all of this with ISIS as I'm now really nervous about it. It's just one thing after another and I've had enough


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Minxy, Rachel and cath!! I am PUPO!!!!!


Cath   oh hun, i wish i could say something to make you feel better. Its so hard. Just going to send you a massive   hun. Thinking of you.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, wooohooo! Sorry I could not get on earlier but I see that all has gone well, and you have made the right decision. Sorry that your DH could not give you more support, but at least this way you have earned the right to name the twins! Rest up, take it easy and hopefully the 2WW will go by in a flash.  

Cath, sorry to hear about your latest news. It is just as well that you are on the ball, cos it does not sound as if they are! I hope there is an alternative that you can take. What is the medication for, to bring on bleeding? Try not to worry about it over the weekend. Try and relax and hopefully they will sort it out for you on Tuesday. By the way, does your DH get you an Easter Egg? I bet you can't stand the sight of them! (and also none of them would be half as nice as yours!  )

Hope everyone is having a nice break. Shelley, your birthday week sounded fantastic. I am glad you enjoyed it. I don't mind about being called Little Moo, it is quite funny!

Hi to everyone else. Is anyone going to watch Dirty Sexy Money tonight? It looks quite good.

Oh, I had a nap this afternoon and I had a dream that Tricksy and Lisa came round for a cuppa. It was very nice until you both got on those tiny motorbikes to go home - very odd! 

Anyway, have a nice evening everyone.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - the image of Lisa and Tricksy on those little motorbikes has made me chuckle loads. Glad you had a nice nap. 

Dh doesn't buy me a normal egg though I know he has some mini creme eggs for me as I'm addicted. I once got given 36 creme eggs for my birthday and they only lasted 2 weeks. And I only let him have 2   I was going to buy him an alternative to an egg but bless him he's askd me to make some caramel eggs for him instead. What a love.

Cleo - woo hoo. Will send lots of    your way for you to just be p without the upo!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Lovely ladies

Cleo - Your PUPO!!!!!!!!!!    Have you named them? Well done hunny making those decisions on your own,  I think our Dh's think were so strong that we can cope with all these decisions on our own.  Glad all ok and you have those lovely embies in the right place - inside their mummy - Everything crossed for the 2ww    

Cath - Oh Cath why can't Isis be more on the ball........you shouldn't have to be checking everything the whole time,  Hope you can get it sorted out on Tuesday hun   

Little Mo -   You made me laugh out loud..........Dh was asking what i was just laughing about    It was the thought of me being on one of those mini mopeds      That Dirty Sexy money looks good i shall be having a butchers at that tonight.

Shelley - Glad you had a great time hun

Rachel - Sorry you are having a horrible time at work hun.....enjoy the break vegging 

Well i have had a much better day today at my friends house......her little boy gave me a great big cuddle and said "I love you Aunty Lisa"  ahhhhhhhhhhh bless him he's so lovely.  

Happy Easter to everyone,  Are we all stuffing our faces with chocolate this weekend? 

Lots of love
Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - PUPO PUPO PUPO hunny- good decision made hunny - sorry you had to go through  it alone - hope you and dh are ok now


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I've missed loads. I'm feeling much better now never felt so bad. Faith is fine got another cold so snot is everywhere!!!

Cleo:
I'm so pleased you have 2 lovely embies put back. Roll on test day!!!!! Men really do not understand the emotions of ivf do they or he would of never not come. Hope you didn't have to big a row about it cause it's not good for the twins!!!!

If any one wants to blow me some bubbles feel free I have the least think some went missing!?

Will post more when I catch up.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Brrr, I'm cold! There is no way I am going out today!

Liz, glad you are feeling better. I have blown you some bubbles so we don't leave you behind.

Cleo, how are you feeling today? I hope the next two weeks go by fast for you. Remember, eat lots of easter eggs as I am sure they are good for you! 

Have a nice weekend everyone 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ HUGE WELL DONE ON 2 FAB EMBIES & BEING PUPO            Sorry about DH though hunny     Can't wait to read ur fab news soon  

Cath~ I'm so sorry that your having to go through this hunny   I do wish there was something i could say or do to make you feel better    

Well i'm still feeling so ill   Got a hot flush at the minute which is a change from the constant cold i'm normally feeling   Am still lingering on the first scan thread as don't feel comfortable moving to 1st tri board till i've had the next scan..... didn't think i'd feel this nervous but turns out i'm constantlly worrying, think it's just because it's taken soooooo much to get here and i'm so worried about it all being a dream.

Sam xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

13th Mar - Samonthemoon 1st Scan   

24th Mar - Tricksy starts d/r'ing   

26th Mar - Em FLYS to Tenerife <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F116%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









28th Mar - Cath follow up appt









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due     

1st April - Julia - 1st Scan   

4th April - Spangle Follow Up appointment








Cleo Test Date    

7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona








Tricksy - Appt with Gideon.....not quite sure what for I'm starting treatment on 24th March  If anyone needs an appt let me know and you can have it!!

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









28th April - Tricksy - FET    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Havn't had this one for a while either. Let me know if you want your details changed so if you can just change them yourself  I've changed a few but its probably not what you would like written 

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APS @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frosties. Decided to use the frosties for one last go. Start d/r'ing on 24th March, FET 28th April  

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08 - DD Born Feb 08

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Natural BFP February 08  EDD Ocotober 08

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. Looking at starting clomid again soon and surrogacy

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. 2nd Cycle started January 08, ET 21st February  

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, 3rd Ivf Jan/Feb 08 abandoned 

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08    

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN.

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues. Now either final IVF/ICSI to confirm poor eggs in Feb-Mar 08 or cycle using Donor Eggs

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN.

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Our next meet seems to of got lost a little as the original date we chose was Fathers Day    how stupid was that   

Can anyone make

8th June or 29th June? I was going to suggest the 22nd June but its JoJo's birthday and I'm sure that she will have other plans for that date.

Lets get a date in the diary before the months fly away and we havn't got together again. I'm pretty sure that everyones other halves were all up for coming too is that right Fingers crossed it'll be good weather and maybe we could light Cleo's BBQ........well the blokes could   

Sorry for lack of personals at the moment, its so hard to keep up with everyone  

Cleo - I am so so pleased that you are not PUPO      stay vertical on the sofa and scoff chocolate all weekend, its good for you  

Em - Make the most of having your ds around for the next 2 1/2 weeks but I'm sure that he will come home regularly. Try and keep your chin up  

Liz - glad that you are feeling a bit better now, it must be so hard with both of you being poorly, hope to see you soon

Lisa - Are you enjoying your time off hun?? Your friends little boy sounds so cute, it just makes you wanna cry doesn't it   Do you want my appt at Isis on 7th April to discuss the Clomid  

Julia - How are you feeling hun?  Hope that your ok and having a good weekend

Sorry guys but I really have to go, I've had a semi productive day but I'm running out of time. I've managed to ride, get the ironing done and have a little tidy up upstairs but I've got to prep dinner and do the horses again so I'd better get my butt in gear. I don't cook very often to it takes me a while to figure out what to do with the veg peeler   

Have a good one guys, I'll try and come back later xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Just got in from a bit of retail therapy in Chelmsford.........which was very nice   Dragged Dh round the shops  

Tricksy - I can't do the 8th June as i'll be on holiday but can do the 22nd,  29th is MIL & FIL's 45th anniversary not sure whether they will be having a do or not? probably not though so it should be ok.  What time is your appointment on the 7th?  Its the day i work so not sure if i can get the time off,  I think i'll ring Isis and see how backlogged they are and if i've got to wait ages i'll see if i can swap my day and take your appointment......thanks hunny     Can you change my write up list too please,  Can you take off end of treatment road...blah blah blah and replace with :  Looking at starting clomid again soon and surrogacy - thanks sweetie.  Have you got your drugs all ready for Monday - How are you feeling about it all.......excited?
P.s. whats a veg peeler     

Julia - How are you feeling hun?  Anymore funny dreams - that cracked me up.  Are you having an easter egg hunt for James tomorrow?

Liz - Glad your feeling better ,  Hows things with Dh now?

Cleo - Hope your being waited on hand and foot and keeping relaxed and warm.

Cath - How are you feeling - Have you mananged to find any info out on those drugs?

Hope everyone's ok and not too cold
I think us girls need to eat lots of eggs to keep us warm.......well thats my theory and i'm sticking to it  

Have a good one everyone
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - done hun xxx The appt is at 3 o/c at Isis with Gideon. just let me know and I'll ring them and swap it over   I'm feeling a little strange about the FET, I've not got high hopes but thats my way of dealing with things. I can't set us up for another fall like we had on the first cycle as I'm not sure how I'd cope with that again. If its gonna work its gonna work as far as I'm concerned. I'll do everything I can to help it but I can't convince us that it will work. What will be will be    

Julia - I forgot about your dream, thats very strange, I think that the hormones must of kicked in a little quickly!!! blimey by the time you get to 40 weeks you'll be totally     


Well I have just got back from doing the horses and its blinking cold out there, they are all wrapped up in extra jim jams to keep them toasty   I'm feeling really strange today. I've got a headache, that i've had for 2 days now and I feel like my blood pressure is low, by that I mean I keep feeling giddy and light headed, even when sitting down and my legs and arms feel really heavy and a little pins and needley like their not getting enough blood   I've tried some medicinal chocolate but that hasn't helped. Si is on a promise tonight not quite sure how I'm going to manage that    

Have a good night everyone and I'm sure I'll catch up again later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just a quicky. 

Tricksy - could you add my test date please 4th april      

Got 2 friends coming round to cook dinner for me tonight.

I'm paranoid that the gestone isn't being injected in the right place, even though i checked with sarah. Guess i have too much time on my hands to think.

Have  good one guys

Love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> just a quicky.
> 
> ...


You can't do it on the wrong place hun, as long as it does in the upper/outer quadrant of your butt cheek (top outer square if you draw a cross on your ****) you can't go wrong.

Have a nice evening hun xxx

ps I'll add your date too xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Tricksy*...

Had a look at your photos...looks like you had a fantastic time ! The safari and balloon trip looks amazing.... 

I want to go on holiday again !! 

Happy Easter everyone....don't make yourself sick on all those choccie eggs 



Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Minxy

Yeh we had an amazing time, the Masai Mara was amazing and I've never seen so many lions!! Loved your pics too, we havn't been to New Zealand yet but really want to go. I'm really lucky that my Aunt, Uncle and little cousin come over at least once every 2 years, its been yearly for the last couple of years so its easier for us not to go if you see what I mean   

Happy Easter to you too, just remember that Chocolate is good for egg production


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

[fly]  Happy Easter  [/fly]

Hope you get lots of eggs. If not, pop round here as the Easter bunny has left a few things behind 

Having a busy weekend with family around which is nice in some ways but not in others. We didn't tell my mum about our last tx so I'm worrying about the provera but having to keep it in unless she's out of the room  I'm kind of hoping that I won't need to take it as the poking around has started some spotting again and for the first time in ages I actually have what feel like period pains this evening. Never thought I'd be pleased to have them come along but I'm  (literally as we've just got back from the Easter Vigil with Matt's folks) that the witch is arriving and I won't have to take the nasty drugs.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F4%255F8%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









[fly]*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!*[/fly]

Blimey its cold this morning, just 1c according to my car and the snow is now coming down thick and fast 

Drive carefully today if your out and about, we are meant to be going out to lunch with my Mum, the roads were ok when I came back a little earlier so fingers crossed they stay clear.

Did everyone get a lot of eggs?? I didn't get any  Well I did sort of, sil and her oh bought Si and I a Green and Blacks one but its butterscotch chocolate and I don't like sound of that and the other night during a moment of weakness I nicked one of the eggs I'd bought for the kids    I did replace it though 

My mil gave us some money to buy an egg so I'll go to Tesco tomorrow and I might even get one half price......or should I say 2 for the price of one  

Have a good day everyone, take care

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

yey i can't beleive its snowing!!


The dog has been going mad in the garden, playing and getting frightened 

Tricksy - thanks hun for the reassurance, i know i'm going . Don't know how i'm going to get through this 2ww.

Dh is home now all wkend so i get to spend some time with him, if he ever gets out of bed  . Hope you have a fun day, enjoy the snow!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]HAPPY EASTER EVERYBODY!!![/fly]

Wow, look at this snow. Tricksy, hope you get some cheapie eggs tomorrow. I hope there will be some left as people were going mad buying them yesterday. I got one egg, and Gordon got two (in the hope that he would share ) James' face is covered in chocolate already so not a healthy eating day today!

Cath, I hope AF comes in full force soon to avoid you taking the drugs.

Hope everybody has a nice day.

Cleo, I hope you are taking it nice and easy and not outside throwing snowballs 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Cleo, I hope you are taking it nice and easy and not outside throwing snowballs
> 
> Love Julia xxx


But i really want to go and play with the dog!!!! But i'm being good. Still in pj's   .

I got one egg from DH but shared it with him nd my friends last night.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER TO YOU LOVELY LADIES  

  Cant believe this snow!   we must have had at least 2 inches lay in 2 hours!! gotta get out and make a snow man later  

Tricksy -   to your for fet hunny -   this is your time- how are you feeling today hun? better i hope  

Cleo - you lucky thing having friends come over and cook for you - you are loved  

Cath - how are you today?  

Jojo- just realised that you have not got long to go before your baby comes - where has the time gone   if he arrives when im away please can you get somebody to let me know, thinking of you  

Right i really must brave the gym - got a hangover this morning to my shame   hoping i can sweat it out!!

Have a good day everyobody
Lots of love
Em xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Happy Easter everyone!!!!


Yay......Look at the snow........I was quite surprised this morning when i got up,  my cat has just been tiptoeing accross the garden.....shes such a wuss     Going over my Mums today for dinner and my sister and her kids will be there so i'm hoping the snow lasts so i can have a snowball fight later     I got a giant bag of minieggs from DH........my favourite!!!

Enjoy your eggs everyone

Tricksy - Hope your feeling better today hun - feeling lightheaded is horrible - sounds to me like your sugar levels are too low.......eat some chocolate    Seriously though you may be getting a little stressed out over the upcoming cycle and that can sometimes make you feel a bit lightheaded   I'll check to see if i can get the pm off on the 7th and let you know,  thanks hun    Good luck tomorrow

Cleo - You make sure you stay in the warm in your jimjams  

Cath - Hope the old witch is arriving 

Emma - Hope the hangovers better - chocolate is good for hangovers 

Happy Easter everyone
Lisa xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

i All

Just wanted to wish you all a happy easter, have a lovely time  

Hope you are all OK, no change here except lumps where had gestone have started itching, when I am ever gonna be able to move on from this cycle? 

Sorry feeling sorry for myself. 

Enjoy the snow


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle -              I wish i knew what to say hun. life is so cruel.

Cath - i hope af comes hun an stops mucking you around.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

 HAPPY EASTER to you all  

Having a nice weekend with DH (apart from the horrible weather) and can't believe all this snow - I went out for a run first thing this morning and had to cut it short as I nearly ended up slipping over in it (well that's my excuse anyway   !).  Had a lovely easter egg off DH too so at least now I've run the calories off in advance.

Just a few personals from me:

Cath -    so sorry that you're having more worry about the Provera - it is just as well that you had read up on this and you are completely right to check with the ISIS before you take it.  I hope though that they can find something else to prescribe instead which will do the trick but better still here is a little AF dance for you and am hoping you won't need the drugs....
            

Julia/Lisa - I am gutted   - I really wanted to watch dirty sexy money on Friday but we went out and completely forgot to tape it - do you think it will be easy for me to catch up with next week?

Lisa - your friends little boy sounded really cute!

PreggySam - hope you're feeling better soon   - that next scan will be here before you know it and hopefully you won't be worrying so much after that. I am sure though it is completely normal to feel like this after everything you go through to get PG when you have IVF and imagine I would be much the same.

Tricksy - Hope you're feeling better today and know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up too much for your FET - after so much dissapointment I feel pretty much the same about our fresh cycle really.  
Could you add my EC date for our 3rd IVF to both lists next time you're updating it - 25/4 - thank you.  Also 'm fine for 22 and 29 June for the meet by the way but can't do the 8th as it's the weekend before DH's birthday.

Cleo - loved the Easter bunny!  Hope you had a nice meal last night too and glad that you're taking it easy and getting lots of rest on the TWW.

Em - well done for going down the gym with a hangover- hope that the exercise does the trick!

Spangle - a big     for you. 

Anyway take care everyone else and tuck into those eggs,

lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - you're brave hun going out runing in this   . 

Tricksy - hope you're feeling better hun after feeling so dizzy Make sure you rest hun  



ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH         

i'm soooooooo bored, sky isn't working due to snow, dh has taken the dog out and i wasn't allowed to go, and i'm slowly going mad!!!!

AND still 12 days til test....surely that can't be right!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, I am pretty sure they are repeating Dirty Sexy Money on E4 and Channel 4, I seem to remember some time on Tuesday night. It might be worth investigating, rather than missing the first episode.

Cleo, I feel the same about waiting for the scan. I still have 9 days - it seems forever. I had really bad pains the other night, but I am hoping it was down to scoffing an entire easter egg just before bed. 


Emma, well done on going to the gym. When is your sponsored swim? I hope I have not missed sponsoring you. I will reply to your message soon, promise! 

Spangle, sorry things seem to be going from bad to worse. Take care  

We are just deciding whether to go out but I don't feel like moving. Gord and James have made a snowman whilst I took the pics (lazy me!).

Hope you are all having a nice day.

Julia xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!

What lovely snow! Strange for Easter but there you go... DH and me went out and made two snowmen, one in the front garden and one in the back garden - we are big kids really  . Now I'll make some lunch and then we'll go for a walk in the park to look at everything covered in snow.
We got 2 lovely chocolate bunnies from sil, I'm very tempted to eat them but they look lovely intact 

Cleo - you are now PUPO    , well done you for being good and relaxing, it'll all be worth it when you get he good news. Hope 2ww is not going to be too hard, it's always a struggle I know. Thinking of you.

Cathie - good for you to check the info about Provera, really surprised ISIS haven't checked their notes about you. I hope the old witch comes soon and you won't need it. And hope family and being busy take your mind off things.

Spangle - no words of wisdom I'm afraid, just  .

Tricksy - are you still dizzy? Hope it's gone. Just make sure you relax enough hun.

Rachel - how brave to run in this weather! I usually run in the weekends but this was too much ...

Little Mo - hope the 9 day pass quickly   it's not easy to have to wait. Try not to worry (I know easier said than done).

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone

sorry i've not been much cop on here recently, been feeling a bit down after realising its 1 year since we found out about DH's sperm count, I just can't believe a year has passed and I still feel like I'm in limbo not knowing when our first treatment will start - shelley I don't know how you've managed to cope!

Had my "personal fitness plan" session at the gym this morning and really enjoyed it, can't wait to get going properly.  I reckon its just what i need to focus all my frustration on something productive.  Based on your advice I've decided to keep going until stimming and then take it from there.

Also DH bought me guitar hero the other day, so as he's working nights I've been spending my evenings playing that - feel quite proud of myself, so far i've completed 28 songs on easy!

Cleo - PUPO!!!   hope the 12 days pass quickly till you test and get your  .  I think you made the right decison getting the embies back in.

Julia - not long till scan now, I bet you can't wait to see your little bubs

Tricksy - great that you start DR monday, you must be so organised to have managed to sort everything out at such short notice.  I'm sure 3rd time lucky....what are the names of the embies...was it raspberry and ripple or have i got that wrong.

SamOTM - hope the pregnancy is progressing well.  Done any more baby shopping, or are you leaving that for a bit?

Rachel - glad to hear your sister is doing OK

Liz - glad to hear you are feeling better.

Em - only a few days till holiday, sooooo jealous!!  Have a fantastic time won't you.

cath - really hope it is AF on the way, good job you looked up about provera before just taking it.  you'd think they'd know things like that and check to make sure it was OK cos fo your past hx.

Spangle - have been following your progress in "peer support" I hope everything turns out OK for you  

JoJo - Wow, I can't believe baby boy jojo is due so soon!!!  let us know won't you.

Rivka - eat the bunnies!!!!

Lisa - whats this about you trying clomid?  Update me??!?

Loui - only a couple of weeks now till your consultation in barcelona.  any news on yours friends progress as a potential egg donor?

Sam (amys mum) - hope you are well and your little bundle is enjoying her first snow!!

Shelley - sounds like you had a fab birthday!  well done greg for sorting it all out for you.  Not long till april now when hopefully you should have some news about when treatment will start.

Laura - hope the weight loss is still going well.

is anyone still in touch with Livvy?

what were the potential dates in june for a meet? at the moment I'm free all sundays in june, although i have no idea what john will be working as we only get his shifts a couple of weeks in advance.

I'm off to eat some grub and play more guitar hero while I wait for DH to wake up and so I can drag him out in the snow!!

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all   

Debs - It is raspberry & ripple waiting to be defrosted    you've got a good memory!!! I am by nature a very organised person, I am a very typical Aries!! This time it was just luck that I rang when I did and Simon could get cover. Its worked out perfectly really as we are having FET on Monday 28th April, we have both got the week off and we are away for the weekend from the Friday, we are off to Badminton Horse Trials for a couple of days. Lots of horses and shopping, just what the doctor would recommend I'm sure   Good for you going to the gym, I just can't get the time to go and I really do need it!! 

Rivka - Have a fantastic time seeing your Mum and Sister, not sure how long your going for but hope to see you back soon  

Julia - Try not to worry about the pains, its perfectly normal I'm sure. Loads of people have stretching pains, there's lots going on in there now  

Cleo - Have you had a good day?? I hope your Sky is working again now, thats the one advantage of ntl I think that we are not really affected by the weather............its the only advantage though!!! Hope your eating lots of choc to keep you occupied  

Em - Can't beleive its only 3 days til you go away wwoooohhhoooo you must be so excited. I truly hope that you have a fabulous time and it will give you the travel bug, its a great bug to have  

Lisa - Hi hun   I'm feeling a lot better today thanks, it was really weird yesterday. When I had a shower last night my skin felt all prickly when I dried myself and I felt lightheaded and dizzy all day, even sitting down   I thought that it was low sugar at first but eating half an easter egg (the one I pinched that was for my friends little girl  ) didn't make any difference. Let me know about the appt hun, it'll be easy enough to change I'm sure.

Spangle - great to see you back hun. How are you feeling? I've been following your thread on PS and you have really been through the mill. I hope that whatever happens its works out well for you. I hope to see you on here more often, we are always here for you to talk to xx 

Rachel - Thanks for sponsoring me hun   I'm doing really well, I've got over £300 already   I havn't started hassling a lot of people yet either   Its so hard with treatment isn't it, you try to be positive but I did that on our first cycle and totally fell through the floor when it didn't work. I think that the staff in Tesco thought that I was the local nutter as I used to walk around there and just burst into tears, not just tears but sobs and I couldn't stop   it was awful. When our 2nd one didn't work it was not as hard as we had a very nonchalant attitude, although deep down we really hoped that it would work. It was still terrible of course but I think that when you've had a failed cycle it almost makes the next failure easier if that makes sense  

Cath - How are you feeling now? has the old witch turned up yet?? its just sods law when you don't want it to come, it comes, when you do want it, it goes awol    hope that you've had a good day  

Shelley - Where are you hun?? I hope that your ok? I've made an appt to go and see the reflexology lady on 2nd April. I hope that she is nice, she didn't give me a great impression on the phone to be honest   She said that Isis were a pain as they always changed peoples appts I've never had that and then she said that my APA was down to too much iron in my blood and wouldn't have it when I said that it didn't!!! I'm happy to give it a go though and see how I get on. If it worked for Julia it might help us too   

JoJo - not long now eh, how are you feeling?? hope all is well with you and your looking forward to you little one coming. Have you got someone's mobile number so that you can let us know when it all kicks off?? 

Well thats enough for now, I hope that I got everyone, I'll update the list in a mo.

22nd June - Tricksy                   29th June - Tricksy, 
                 Lisa                                        Lisa
                 Rachel                                    Rachel
                 Debs            Debs      


Who else can make these dates?? Don't forget it other halves too


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

24th Mar - Tricksy starts d/r'ing   

26th Mar - Em FLYS to Tenerife <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F116%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









28th Mar - Cath follow up appt









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due     

April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









1st April - Julia - 1st Scan   

4th April - Spangle Follow Up appointment








Cleo Test Date    

7th April - Loui Initial Donor Egg consultation at the IM, Barcelona








Tricksy - Appt with Gideon.....not quite sure what for I'm starting treatment on 24th March  If anyone needs an appt let me know and you can have it!!

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









11th April - Rivka - Consultation with Gideon to discuss next steps









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Sounds like lots of chocolate being eaten today. Needless to say I've managed to avoid too much of it  

Debs - nice to see you back.   for the anniversary. But great news on the gym. Having something else to focus on is a great idea. I wish I had the energy to do it. 

Tricksy - £300 is fab. I really must start to push the sponsorship as I've not got any yet as we've been too busy for me to think about it much. I'll make a start tomorrow when I'm off and having a catch up day. Hope Cropi wasn't too cold with this weather.

Julia - I don't blame you for watching. snowmen seem a really good idea but actually going out there and getting cold and wet doesn't appeal! 

Rivka - have a fab time with your parents. Is dh going to see his family as well?

Cleo - hope sky is back up. Ours went this morning as well though it's back on now. Really annoying when it does as it's always when you need more than the standard 5 channels on. Hope you're less bored this evening. We can all try to keep you busy through the 2ww. 

Em - not long to go now. You lucky thing going somewhere nice and hot. It will do you the power of good to have a good break. 

Spangle -   hope you're able to move on soon. 

Rachel - I'm v impressed at running this morning. 

Hello everyone else. I've lost track already   Had a nice time catching up with my cousins and co though we had to leave early because we'd not taken the dogs. Our neighbours have invited us over for a quick drink this evening so we'll be popping out there shortly. 

Good news is that it looks like Gemma's psycho impression has frightened the witch into submission. I have cramping and bleeding (sorry if tmi) and really feel like I've got af unlike the other week when it was all a bit odd. It's still lighter than I'm used to so I'm a little bit wary but it all feels right now. CAn't believe how happy I am about that but I suppose that's what if does to you. It's been 8 weeks and 2 days since we abandoned the cycle and I finally feel that we can move on.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> Good news is that it looks like Gemma's psycho impression has frightened the witch into submission.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> CathB said:
> 
> 
> > Good news is that it looks like Gemma's psycho impression has frightened the witch into submission.


It scared me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Wouldn't be the first time that Gemma scared the living do da out of someone


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeay! The witch is here in very full force now. Absolutely no doubt about it. Which hopefully means she'll be gone by the time we go to Paris so I can enjoy a few days in the capital of romance without constantly worrying about if she's going to pay a surprise visit. 

Rach - the af dance must have been the final push she needed after my fright on Thurs. Any more running this morning?

Cleo - hope you've got lots of things to do today so you don't get bored. I found BBC i player a godsend during tx when I didn't want to do too much but was getting bored. 

Anyway must go - need to squeeze in a bath and then next door to collect the neighbours for a long walk with my two terrors.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

Hope everyone is okay today.

Cath, yay!!! Fabulous news, something (or someone!) must have scared your body into behaving. When are you off to Paris? I have never been but would love to go one day (HINT HINT GORDON!!) I hope you have a lovely time.

Tricksy, sorry to be a div but what is APA? I hope you get on with Brenda a bit better when you see her, and most of all that she does some good for you. I wish I was half as organised as you are. I love your wedding pics on ********. They brought a tear to my eye (honestly!) as you both look so happy - what a fabulous location too. The pics of the horses and Amber are lovely too. Could you add a date to the list too please? 21 November - my 30th 40th birthday. 

Debs, sorry you have been feeling down about things, but at least you can look back and realise how much you have got done over the last year towards your goal of having a baby. You and your DH have been through so much in the last year, investigations, operations etc - hopefully it will all be plain sailing from now on.

Cleo, how are you today? I hope you are okay and relaxing (and not getting too bored!)

We are off out today with my mum and dad, although to be honest I can't be bothered to go anywhere. All this sitting around doing nothing has made me so lazy! Although if lunch is included I could force myself 

Lisa, your friend's little boy sounds gorgeous. What a lovely thing to say, bless him. Hope you are having a nice weekend.

Have a good day everyone.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Julia   We loved our wedding too, it truly was the best day of our lives. If we had to go back in time and do it all again we would do it exactly the same way, it was perfect     
APA is Antiphosphilipid Syndrome, also known as Hughes Syndrome, there is lots about it on the web about it. Its an autoimmune disease nothing whatsoever to do with too much iron in my blood, I just couldn't get it across very well!! I'm sure that I can explain it to Brenda when I get there though. I put the photo of Amber and the Donkey on another forum I go on and apparently the donkey died at the end of last year   i've emailed her a couple of others I have of Barney.  I want to get the others on photobucket for her so she can have a look through. Just a pain that they are on Simon's computer as I have to nag and nag to get them transfered   

Cath - I'm so so glad that af has finally come for you, thank goodness for that, at least you can finally move on now   Can you put me down for sponsoring you £10 in the Race for Life, Rachel sponsored us both on my just giving page so I 'owe' you a tenner  


We went to Isis this morning and it was a little fraught. Stupidly I thought that it was going to be a quick in and out as we had an appt for 9.15 and Fiona's next appt was for 9.30 so I arranged with my friend to go for a quick ride before she went out with her family for lunch, she had to leave by 11 and I arranged to meet her at 9.45am. We were a bit tight for time but it was do-able.....just...... Well best laid plans and all that, yep it went totally titys up     We got to Isis and the other couple had got there early but we were still in with Fiona by 9.20 but it took ages, we had to review my schedule, check that we had both had our hiv, hep a&b, take copies of our passports and id bills, book my scans and discuss swopping my appt on 7th for Lisa (its fine hun) re do my prescription as I had more drugs than I thought, refund what I'd paid for and get another private one agreed so I could pick it up with my re-done schedule later this week.......and breathe...... the next thing we knew it was 10 and I had to nip out and ring my friend and let her know I was running a bit late and I'd be there soon. We were in there for an hour in total, poor Fiona, I think that she was hoping for a quick get a way    Well at least now we know where we are going. 

Hope everyone is having a good day and still chomping on the chocolate!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello you lovely ladies!!!

yes madness has set in     I'm officially mad, loopy, quackers, crazy............. and very bored!!

Tricksy - sounds like a busy morning hun   At least everything is sorted and you can get on with your cycle    YEY!!!!

Cath - Woooooooooooooohooooooooo that your af has arrived. So pleased hun that you can finally begin to move on. 


Well i had a dream last night that somone asked me if i was planning to have a baby and i said yes we're having a baby very soon!! Hope its a good sign!! As you know i am bored and have lots of time to read lots into everything thing   

Got Mil over for a while today, she's not best pleased with dh for not being at et so hope she doesn't say something.  

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - great that you have the schedule and everything sorted now. Hope you managed to get out for a bit of a ride. It's a lovely day - though it did start snowing again a little while ago.

Julia - you should get Gordon to take you to Paris before the baby arrives as an early birthday present. It's so easy on the Eurostar. We're going from Ebsfleet which is apparently near Bluewater so should be really easy and I think it was only avout £60 return each. Last time we went it cost nearly that for us to get to London which was daft!

Cleo - definitely a good omen having a dream like that.

I've put the link for my raceforlife thing below so I can start to get some sponsors before it's too late. Thanks Rachel (and Tricksy for letting me know).

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org:80/cathiebattersby

having a lovely day so far. Nice walk with our neighbours and I came home to a letter from Stansted offering me the job from my interview the other day. That and the witch arriving this week, it's looking like a fresh start all round. Right - I need to get out and buy some fencing so my dogs are secure in the garden. Don't want to go but it needs doing and our milkman can fit it this week if I can get the bits in.

Forgot to say yesterday that I won the lottery on Saturday. I play online and had an e-mail saying I had a winning ticket. Dh told me it had arrived so I raced up the stairs, falling over and bruising my shins, in my hurry to see how many hundreds I might have won, thinking well at least it will be a tenner. It was £2 on the dream number so I'm off to spend it on some plasters for my scrapes 

/links


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

CathB - well done hun on getting the job!!!! Sounds like you're on a roll. Don't let your lottery win change you    and invest it wisely, don't blow it all at once!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Tricksy, sounds like you had a busy morning, but at least you have got it all sorted now. Awww, what a shame about the lovely donkey. Did you get any cheap eggs today? We went in Tesco this afternoon but there were no bargains really (plus the fact I can't stand the sight of chocolate at the moment as I have had chocolate overload!)

Cleo, well don't worry about being crazy, it comes to us all at some time or other! Hope your MIL is not too worried about her DS! 

Cath, CONGRATULATIONS - or should I say DOUBLE CONGRATULATIONS!!! I hope you invested the £2 wisely - you never know, if you buy some more lottery tickets with it you might win more! Well done too on the job. When do you start? I hope you are spending the weekend celebrating!!

Oh, before I forget, there is a good programme on TV tonight - BBC2 at 9pm, Alternative Therapies - tonight it is about Reflexology including the treatment of infertility. I am certainly going to watch it.

Hope you are all okay.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Helllllllllooooooooooooooo 

Just a quickie from me tonight want to catch that reflexology programme,  I've just polished off a big bag of mini eggs   Dreading going back to work tomorrow 

Cath - Well done on your lottery win.......remember your friends won't you      Congratulations on your new job!  When do you start?  will you be on shifts?

Tricksy - Wot a busy morning you had,  Glad you've got it all sorted now - Are you getting your drugs on private script?  I keep forgetting to sponser you but i will do,  Thanks for asking about the appointment i'll check tomorrow if i can get the time off.

Cleo - Hope your ok hun and not gooing to doollally

Rachel - You are dedicated doing that run in the snow........you put us all to shame 

Loui - Hope your ok and had a good weekend

Piepig - We've decided to try some more clomid cycles as last time i was on that i got pg so i'm hoping it might work again  

Hi to everyone else

Little Mo - Try not too worry hunny    I know the time must be dragging for you  

Gotta go
Night Night
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith was very impresssed with the snow first she has seen!!! Dh's problem has not gone away we just have not heard anything for a while. Don't know if this is good or not.

Julia:
Not long till your scan now hun, It would be nice if they said you were further on than you think wouldn't it.

Cleo:
The 2ww is the worst ever hope you have things planned to keep you busy. Are you waiting to test day to test?

Emma:
Hope you have a lovely holiday. I'm very jeaalous!!!!

Lisa:
Are you going to have monitored cycles on clomid. I so hope it's works for you.

Tricksy:
I can't believe you are already into another cycle. Best way thou I did 2 ivf's and a fet in a year.

Take care everyone else

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz - that must have been lovely having Faith playing in the snow. Bless. Sorry to hear dh's problem is still lurking.   it resolves itself in your favour soon. 

Lisa - you've reminded me that dh got me some mini eggs for Easter and I hid them.... Hope going back to work isn't too bad today.

Cleo - any good movies on today? Hope you've got lots of relaxing things you can do today. 

I've ended up taking the day off as was in a bit of a state last night and just couldn't face going in. My period is really really heavy so I've been feeling quite washed out which makes me a moody moo so rather than be nasty to people at work or just waste my time there I decided to stay at home today and try to make up the time later in the week. It's lucky I did as Sarah called from ISIS to say they want to do some blood tests to check various levels. I can't remember what they all were but oestrodol was one of them and they need to be day 2-5 of my cycle. So I'm popping up there at 3.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - orry af is making you feel crappy hun   .Good news from isis though. Are the tests to help them with thinking about another cycle?? Let us know when you find out. Just watching this morning at the mo! What a life!!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> 22nd June - Tricksy 29th June - Tricksy,
> Lisa Lisa
> Rachel Rachel
> Emma -not told dh yet though
> ...


Hope all you lovely ladies are ok? im starting to get stressed at the thought of flying tomorrow  hope i will be ok!!

Little Moo - hope your feeling ok and looking after little moo moo - i bet the time feels like its dragging before your scan - try not to worry hunny 

Debs - i know what you mean about the time - i feel the same  good for you trying to focus on other things hunny 

Cleo - the 2ww is soooooooooooooooo hard hun, try and stay sane!! 

Tricksy - hope your feeling ok now, so you started d/regging yesterday then? woo hoo - bring it on - we want lots more bfp's this year 

Cath - sorry af is so bad - but im glad you finally feel you can move on 

Lisa- i recorded that programme about reflexology - going to try and watch it today - hope being back to work wasnt to bad hun 

Did anyone see Eastenders last night?? creepy the thought of being buried alive - i didnt like that however much Max deserved it!!

Right ive done nothing today - and its gone midday  will try to be back later

Love to all
Emma xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - can't believe you go tomorrow you lucky thing!! You'll be fine hun, just what you need a bit of sunshine after all the cold weather here!!!



Angel10 said:


> Tricksy said:
> 
> 
> > 22nd June - Tricksy 29th June - Tricksy,
> ...


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksey - DH and I can make both dates.

Cathie - well done for getting the job     Things are definately looking up for you - I hope you get answers after today's blood tests.

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, sorry I meant to say we can do those dates too. I am looking forward to watching all the men round the BBQ whilst we all sit around drinking and chatting - the way it should be!

Cath, sorry your AF is so awful for you, but at least she is here, you have been waiting long enough! I bet you are over the moon about the new job. Well done again! 

Cleo, the rot must have set in if you are watching This Morning. Please don't tell me you have started watching Loose Women too, I will really have to   for you if that is the case! (60 minute makeover is quite good though - if you need any daytime tv tips let me know!!)

Emma, woohoo, HOLIDAY tomorrow!  How exciting!!! You will be fine hon, and you will have your lovely son and hubby with you so there won't be a problem. Remember, they serve alcohol on planes so maybe a G&T or two might help calm those nerves.

Tricksy, well done on starting the ball rolling again. I hope and   this is the last time you will need any treatment.

I typed a really sad letter today. It was about a 27 year old with ovarian cancer. They told her that if she wanted children in the future she would need her eggs frozen, and as she already had a child she would have to pay for that to be done at a cost of £3k plus £300 per year to store the eggs, and there was only a 3% chance of the frozen eggs achieving a successful pregnancy in the future. What an awful thing to hear, especially as she was so young. I think it is terrible that she would have had to pay. There really is no justice in that. Apparently she decided to go straight to treatment as she could not afford to have them frozen. When I hear things like that it just makes me grateful to be relatively healthy.

I now admit I am a nosey neighbour. My neighbours over the road have gone on holiday today to Thailand and they spent ages getting their cases into the taxi etc. Well, a mixture of jealousy and nosiness overcame me, and I made James watch out the window and tell me what they were doing   If I had had net curtains I would have twitched them!! I need a holiday, I am very VERY jealous (especially after seeing Tricksy's Kenya pics again on ********)!! We are going to wait and see what this scan says next week, and if all is okay we are going to book something then. This week can't go fast enough for me.

Anyway, hope you are all having a nice day.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - I know the feeling re a holiday, although at least we have a few days next week. Dh would love to go somewhere really hot but we just can't afford it. 

 having to write a letter like that.  

Em - wow - that's come round really fast. Are you flying from Stansted? 

Tricksy - I think we can do those dates as well as have nothing pencilled in yet. The only fly in the ointment could be if it's the colchester food festival either weekend but I've not had the bits in yet. 

Cleo -I haven't watched This Morning in years. Used to bea bit of a student tradition. 

ISIS was fine. They were taking my oestrodol and FSH to see if things have settled down so we can think about going again. As we haven't had our follow up yet it's a bit presumptious of them. Still, the reslts will be back by Friday so Gidon may have some more answers for us. Apparently there's someone else been in the sameboat with a missing af after an abandoned cycle. I suggested that maybe a trigger injection would be useful to keep things moving and got the impression it wasn't anything they'd really considered before  

Off to curl up under a blanket and watch neighbours before dh gets home.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

22nd June - Tricksy                   29th June - Tricksy, 
                 Lisa                                        Lisa
                 Rachel                                    Rachel
                                                              Emma -not told dh yet though  
                 Debs                          Debs      
                 Cleo                                        Cleo
                Cath                                      Cath
                Little Mo                                  Little Mo
                Loui                                        Loui


The list is coming on ok isn't it!! so far I think that everyone can make the 29th, who else hasn't put their names down 

Cath - I'm glad that Isis have done some bloods today, it may give a better picture on whats going on, sorry you feel so lousy with it though  

Little Mo - Next week will come round soon enough I'm sure, its not too long now. Where abouts are you looking on going on holiday?? I'm jealous!! THat letter you send must of been really upsetting for you, its so sad   Just makes us realise how lucky we are really

Loui - How are you feeling? has anything else happened for you or are you waiting to see what happens in Barcelona?

Cleo - How are you getting on? have you started climbing the walls yet   only just over a week til you test now, try and keep your head on hun xxx 

Liz - This cycle has sort of come up and bit us on the bum   I had an appt with Gideon booked for the 7th April to discuss the fet but with Simon's job its hard for him to get cover and I didn't realise until I spoke to Lisa how long the fet took. I couldn't get cover for Simon for the May date that we were planning on going for and April was offered, luckily I could get the cover and it meant that I started injecting within 5 days   It will mean that we have done 2 full cycles and 1 fet in 11 months   me impatient.............. no never    fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky   

Lisa - Hows you?  did you watch the programme on reflexology last night? I think that it poopooed it a bit as there is no proof that it works but it obviously does and I'm still going next week for my session. How does it work? do you know?? Did you ask if you could have time off next Monday for the appt??  Hope that your ok and hope to catch up with you soon xxx 

I think that I've got everyone, if I missed you then I'm sorry   

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cath -   on getting the job, and on the final arrival of AF even if she is being a pain  

Cleo - hope the start of the 2ww has not been too bad.  are you at home the whole time (duh!!  stupid me just realised its easter break and you're a teacher so of course you're not going back to work   )

Liz - bless faith I can't just imagine her enjoying the snow

Em - have a fab holiday hun

has anyone seen/heard any news from spangle today?  wasn't she supposed to be getting her levels rechecked?

Julia - that letter does sound really sad, i had no idea that the success rates using frozen eggs was so low, you'd think it'd be free as its not like she chose to freeze for lifestyle choices is it.  

Lisa - oh fingers crossed for the clomid then.

Love and hugs to everyone

xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi just a quick one from me as i dont think i will beable to make the meet for the 29th as thats mine and gregs 5 yr wedding anniversary weekend,the actual date is the 28th but not sure if we are doing anything yet,we may go away sorry but if thats the date everyone can do then i will have to miss out


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me as now sadly back at work but had a lovely weekend including a nice day out yesterday in Woodbridge (being from Wales we're still discovering the lovely countryside around here) with the dog and a nice pub lunch.

Julia - thanks for the tip on dirty sexy money - have just checked and it's on at 11 tonight so will try and stay up late to watch it (and if not will remember to tape it!). I did see that programme last night too about reflexology but agree with Tricksy as DH and I didn't think it was much good too be honest and was quite dissappointing really as some of the other subjects she has covered have seemed quite good- what did you think? Hope the next few days pass quickly to your scan.

Lisa - what did you think of that programme then as a trained reflexolgist?

Rivka - hope you enjoyed your bunnies - they are meant to be eaten   !

Debs - hope it's not too long before you hear when your treatment can start    .

Liz -glad faith had a lovely time in the snow - did you take lots of pics?

Emma - have a great holiday - I'm very jealous!

Tricksy - well done on getting to £300 sponsorship already - I am sure you will make your target easily especially with Cath helping you out.  Sounds like you're all sorted now at the ISIS too with your schedule and fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky for you and DH.

Cath - so glad the AF dance worked even though it has made you feel a bit unwell (as well as Gemma's psycho impression - I dread to think!) and CONGRATULATIONS on getting the new job   - when do you start?  Sounds like your luck is changing (and winning the lottery too!   ).  Can't believe that the ISIS hadn't thought of doing a trigger injection in cases like yours - anyway hope your blood results come back fine so that you can get on planning your next tx where ever that may be.

Cleo - hope you're not going too mad at the moment  

Loui - how are you at the moment?  Not long till Barcelona now.

Anyway hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

There are loads of us on line tonight. 

Had another exciting day   did some planning for school which managed to take my mind off things for a while. 

The wilsons -   oh hun, can't you come here for your romantic dinner on your anniversary   I can light some candles and put you two up the end of the garden??

rachel - glad you had a good weekend hun,

cath  - hope you're resting hun Its good abou thebloods even if you're not staying at ISIS at least you would have had them done ready for another clinic.

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hunny thanks for the pm -loved it   hunny i will be thinking of you and will be    for a bfp to come your way - i will have my moby and it is supposed to work in Tenerife - stay in touch please  

Julia - good luck for you scan hunny, will be thinking of you too   

Tricksy - hope d/regging goes ok sweetie  

Jojo - hope all goes well for you if baby Issac makes an appearance while im away  

Well im not sure i will get on again before we go - so will say goodbye now! my dad is here until friday but will be seeing him in tenerife - will see if i can sneak on his comp to check up on you all if i get the chance  

Miss ya already - oodles and struddles of love to you all      

Byeeeeeeeeee
Emma xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps pleaaaaaassssssseeee dont talk to much while im away


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

22nd June - Tricksy                   29th June - Tricksy, 
                Lisa                                        Lisa
                Rachel                                    Rachel
                                                             Emma -not told dh yet though  
                Debs                           Debs      
                Cleo                                        Cleo
                Cath                                       Cath
                Little Mo                                  Little Mo
                Loui                                        Loui
                Shelley                                    


Em - Have a fantastic holiday hun, we'll miss you. Keep in touch, your phone should work in Tenerife, mine worked in the middle of the Masai Mara........doesn't work in bloody tesco though!!!! 

Rachel - not sure if it helps but Gemma has been off sick since last Thursday, thats what Fiona said yesterday. Maybe give them a ring and see if anyone else is dealing with her stuff? I saw Gemma last thursday too and see did look like poorly xxx Can you make either date in June?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello All

How are we all?  How crap was that going back to work today 

Tricksy - How you doing?  How's the d/regging?  Its like riding a bike isn't it hun   I've swapped my Weds afternoon off at work so i can have the afternoon off on the 7th,  I rang Isis to see if i would get it free as a follow-up but i'm out of luck and will have to pay,  She said that you would need to ring them to confirm that i am taking your appointment - Is that ok wiht you?  You are a little angel     Will you still have that pm off?  If you have i can pop in for a cuppa?  
That reflexology programme really poopooed it,  I was trained under the zone therapy where the foot maps the body and if there is a sensitivity in a certain area you will feel it on the foot.......I must admit it is a bit hard to explain I'll try better next time i see you,  what i should do on the next meet is bring my treatment table with me but what made me laugh was one of the reflexologists had long nails!!!! You cannot do reflexology with long nails.

Cleo - Oh the delights of daytime TV  

Rachel - Glad you had a good weekend hun,  I watched that programme and felt she really looked at it from purely a scientific view  comparing it to a foot massage and any reflexologist worth their weight would take that as an insult.  Its a shame really i think she is doing another therpay next week so i shall carry on watching as its good to get different views on things,  I would like to see her do one on acupuncture as some people swear by that too

Cath - Sorry AF is giving you pain hun - Hope you feel better soon 

Emma - Woooooooohoooooooooooooo whos going on their hollybobs tomorrow - I;ll be thinking of you hun don't get nervous you'll be fine 

Little Mo - What a sad letter you wrote today it makes you think doesn't it.  One more week till your scan.....lets hope the time flies 

Liz - Sorry you havent heard anymore about Dh's prblem lets no news is good news - Ahh bless Faith and her first snow.  Are you still house hunting or is that on the back burner till Dh is sorted?

Loui - How are you?

Pie pig - Its so hard when you look how much time has passed and you still havent got your dream,  I think the waiting is sometimes the hardest part  

Shelley - Hows you?  Are you all recovered from your manic birthday week?

Must go sorry if i've forgot anyone i've been on here all night 

Lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - I'll ring Isis tomorrow hun, no probs, the appt is at 3 and I'm booked in for a scan at 3 too so i'll see you there    Are you going on your own or is Steve going with you?? we can go for a cuppa afterwards if you like  Woohooo everyone is at it at the mo    the d/r'ing is going fine, I had a bit of a disaster yesterday but todays was fine.......ended up jabbing 3 times yesterday    I'll text you when I've spoken to Isis


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - can you pm me your surname hun!!! I can't say to Isis that I need to change my appt for my friend Lisa......don't know what her surname is though


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey guys,

Spangle has posted in Peer Support with an update. Just thought that you would like to know xxx 

Spangle - ~Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Poor Spangle. What an awful thing to happen. Sending you love and hugs Spangle for a speedy recovery.

Like everyone else said, I don't think that programme on reflexology showed it in a good light. The fact it is that it obviously does help people for many different ailments, but not enough research has been done into it to show the benefits, with only a handful of trials being done over 20 years or so.

Lisa, that is pants that you have got to pay for your follow up. They should let you take your follow up whenever, not within a time limit, as some people take longer than others to decide whether to have any further treatment or not. (More money making for them  ) I thought that was funny about that reflexologist having long nails - it would end up being acupuncture rather than reflexology if you got speared with those nails!

Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello ladies,
hope u all dont mind but really need a good rant,feeling really down this week and just geting sooooo fed up with all this,wish every week was like last week    i phoned nicky today (doc marfleets sec) to find out about gregs test results and once again no record of them     and what my fsh is which is 13.3 (is this good or bad?) and to find out how far up the list for treatment we were ,and she said she could not tell me as not all the results are in we will get referred but when is another mmatter im just soooooooooo ****** off i dont want to deal with this anymore     ,i phoned greg and he promises me he had them done ,so he [phoned his doctors and told them the situation and to see if any results went to them rather than doc marfleet ,no results are with them but his doctor said to be safe lets do all the tests today again and i will put them through as ergent so he recons they will be on her table tomorrow ,oh and are romantic weekend was **** ,greg spent alday at work saturday and by the time he got home he only had an hour or so till i came home so the food he cooked was rushed and not that nice and we did not have   because i have had a rotten cold and felt like crap so the reflexology was a waste of time arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg.i know i should not be moaning as greg made a real effort for my birthday but just wish he could carry it on ,maybe his right nothing he does is good enough any more ,why cant things go back to normal feel like im always having to fight for things to be right in my life           ,u allseem to have such strong relationships and able to get through but i feel i dont deserve the chance for treatment as greg and i are not strong i want this to change but im scared it wont.im really sorry guys, i knopw there are people worse of than me and i should be greatful for everything i have got ,but some how dose not make me feel or think any differently .im sorry.hope u all dont think bad of me just needed to let that all out.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley 

      

I can't believe that they have lost greg's results again   Its just not on!! Its a good job you do keep hassling them or you could be waiting alot longer.  I'm glad your dr is able to get them done asap again today, but what a pain for greg if he's at work.

infertility and IVF really does test your strength hun, its the hardest thing i have ever had to do and has put such a strain on our relationship. One day we can be so close and the next we argue over the silliest thing. I know you and Greg will be able to get through this hun because you want to be together and have a family. 

For me, the worst part of the whole infertility thing was the stage you are at now. the sorting tests and not knowing when its going to start. You just feel in limbo. But you are doing the best thing, whatever thay say you should keep hassling them.

As for your reults hun, you can look in the zita west book. 13.3 is high but it doesn't necessarily mean that you will have problems. mine was 9.6 (i think) and i know tricksy's was 12 something and look at the fab embies she got. It just gives them an idea of what dose of drugs to put you on.


Sending you huge  

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello everyone,

well another jammed packed day of fun for me      Not   spent most of the day paying bills   

Lisa -i hate going back to work after a holiday. Just hoping it won't be too bad as i will have a BFP this time!!! At least its a short week, although it seems to be dragging for me.

Tricksy - hope dr is going well hun     
love to all

cleo xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - you rant away. What a pain to have the test results go missing again and all that stress being put on you and Greg. Sadly infertility is really tough on every relationship. As Cleo says, some days dh and I are really close, others we have stupid rows (mostly cos I'm moody after all the hormones) over silly pathetic rubbish.  

Cleo - hope the evening is more fun than the bill paying earlier. 

Spangle -   

Going to have a little rant of my own now. I got home today to find a bill from ISIS for a blood test from yesterday. I left there at 3.30 yesterday so it must have been posted within an hour of me leaving the building, having thought I'd paid the bill. I'm not happy at paying for tests when I could have tried to get them done by my GP but the thing that really gets me though is that if I call needing to speak to a nurse - which I've done about 5 times since the tx was cancelled - I will wait 4/5 hours for a reply on average. I've sometimes had to call back the next day because they haven't called back. Yet they forget to charge me £30 and there's a letter in the post almost as soon as I've left the building.

Sorry for ranting but I need to let off steam somewhere


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley -   honey I know exactly how you feel, I think the limbo of waiting is so tough and its even worse when people cock things up and mess you around.  As Cath and Cleo both say I think infertility is the biggest test of a relationship. i know John and I have gone through some difficult patches that i wasn't sure if we were gonna be ok, but we are and I know you and greg will be too.  Hang in there xxx

Cath - how cheeky of Isis to charge you without telling you first about the cost so you could decide if you wanted the test done or not, how on earth they can  be organised enough to get the bill off to you so quickly yet fail to return phonecalls is beyond me, I suppose its the same everywhere though (and I mean literally everywhere!)....people are always so much quicker to ask for money than to do anything else.

Cleo - sorry the 2WW is dragging already, almost half way though.

Lisa _ i agree with julia about the follow-up, a follow-up is a follow-up no matter when you have it and it should be free.

Hope everyone else is ok

xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo ,cath and piepig thank u so much,i just hate moaning but if i keep it in side any longer i will brake down,and yes this is the most hardest thing i have ever had to deal with and i know the journey ahead is going to be very long im just sooooooooooooo scared.im so glad i have u guys ,u ALL, always make me see sense i have to say u have ALL been a big support to me and im very lucky  to have u ALL .your greate friends,thank  you a very BIG THANK YOU.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Had my hair done today and i've had a bit of a side fringe cut in......not sure if i like it  
Day off tomorrow............yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh off to chelmsford for a shopping trip    

Tricksy - Hows the d/regging?  Have you managed to ring Isis yet about the appointment change hun sorry to hassle you its just i'm off tomorrow and wanted to ring them while i'm not at work 

Shelley - sorry hun that your feeling down,  That is just not on them loosing the test results again - what the hell are they doing with them.  As everyone else had said IF puts such a strain on our relationships and it is probably one of the hardest things a couple can go through,  I know my relationship has changed a lot over the years and i can be really sharp with DH and jump down his throat at the slightest thing.......I never used to be like that its just the stress of it all hun and i often think what the hell is DH still doing with me,  Don't be too hard on yourself hunny you do deserve treatment because you and Greg want a family together and you love eachother and you will get there 

Cath - Thats a bit naughty there a bit quick of the mark with their bills arnt they,  I was a bit put out when they told me i would have to pay for my follow-up,  Are you looking into treatment elsewhere?  By the way when do you start your new job?

Cleo - So what have you been watching today then    seriously though hows it going hun?

Little Mo - That did make me laugh about that therapist last night........also some of them looked a bit weird not a good advert is it  


P.S. Desperate Housewives starts again tonight.........don't miss it 

Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Can I ask you girls opinions on something?  I know I am jumping the gun here a bit but I've been looking at the cycle buddies threads and was just wondering.....if (assuming it all happens and I get matched in time etc) i start DR at end of april but test day is not till mid-june would I belong in April/May or May/June??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Piepig - You'd be in April/May group


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread will be started and this thread locked very soon so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them !

Thanks
N x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Tricksy - Glad to hear that the downregging is going well.  Thanks for the info about Gemma being off sick (I've amended my last post too as I felt bad moaning about her when you said why she hadn't called!   )- I gave the ISIS another call today who said that Gemma is still off and I spoke to Fiona who was really nice and had already spoken to Gideon when she called me back and said they will now amend my prescription to give me Gestone.  She has also agreed to change my trigger injection on the prescription.  
Just in case any of you are worried in the future, I am mentioning this as I think it was at the meet a few of you said that the Pregnyl HCG trigger injections the ISIS are prescribing it is difficult to open the vials without breaking them - well previously I have been prescribed Ovitrelle  250 mcg (65000iu) as the trigger not Pregnyl which is in a pre made up injection so you don't have this problem with the opening a vial.  Anyway I explained this to her and she said it won't be a problem to do change this as the injections are also supplied by Serono.  
Also - I can make either date in June.

Lisa - Desperate Housewives!  OMG - what time?  Will defo be looking out for that.  
It's a shame you have to pay  but that's really great that you could swap your days off and get Tricksy's appointment - the 7th isn't far away now and hopefully won't be too long before you can start the clomid again.  Also about that programme they have actually done one on acupuncture in the last series which I thought was quite good and they didn't seem to dis it as much as the reflexology from what I remember.  I agree with Julia though and just think that the subject has not been researched enough probably because there would be no financial gain for any of the big pharmaceutical companies (call me a cynic!  ).

Shelley -   I know I'm just adding to what the others have said here but so sorry you are having a rough time at the moment and don't apologise for having a rant as we have all been there.  I just think that however strong our relationships are with our partners, this whole IVF thing is a massive strain on a couple and is nothing to do with how strong or not we are - it just affects us all in different ways.  From what you said and also the efforts Greg has made for your birthday he clearly loves you loads and I am sure he is not alone as a male in finding it difficult to express how he is finding the whole thing.  It sounds good of your GP though to request those tests results again urgently and hopefully it won't be long before you can get referred to the ISIS.  You deserve the treatment as much as any of us.

Cath -   you rant away too lovely - not surprised you are fed up - I think the ISIS need to pay a bit more attention to customer service rather than being so hot on charging people.

Debs - I personally would join the April/May thread when you start down regging if you want to buddy up all the way through tx but I don't think it matters too much really.

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all OK,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Minxy.

I've got everything copied xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

whos going to be first this time?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs = I'm with Lisa - it's when your tx is going to have most of the bits that counts. I was Dec/Jan this time despite a test date (had we got there) of Feb.   you get matched quickly so can start soon.

Lisa - The fringe sounds nice. Have fun in Chelmsford tomorrow. 

I'm not sure when I start the new job. It's normal to have 4 weeks from the date they request me to start but the only two people who would be able to say yes to a start date are on leave this week. Dh (he does training for my new office) is trying to set it up that I start at the end of April so I can do a short bit of training with 2 other newbies in the same boat as me. 

Shelley - I think we'd all burst if it wasn't for this thread. There are so many things we get frustrated about that it's good to tell someone. 

Hello Rachel - glad you've got a few things sorted with the trigger injection. 

Can't wait for desperate housewives. Channel 4 10pm Rachel! Plus it's a new bit of relocation in a few minutes and a new apprentice. Weds is going to be my new night for making choc with the tv on in the background. 

5th, nakje that 6th time lucky hopefully getting this posted!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

already got there Shell


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134529.0

N xx


----------

